# Inicio de mi novela. Opiniones.



## morethanafeeling (24 Abr 2022)

Como ya expliqué en un hilo anterior he terminado de escribir mi primera novela y estoy planteándome autopublicarla. Quiero colgar aquí el prólogo a fin de obtener opiniones sinceras. Básicamente me interesa saber:

1) Si el texto parece profesional o se ve demasiado amateur. No me refiero tanto a que haya errores ortográficos o gramaticales (espero que no), si no más bien errores en el desarrollo de la novela, el ritmo, el interés, la verosimilitud, etc...

2) Si tras el texto os quedan ganas de seguir leyendo más. Es decir, si mantiene el interés del lector.

Opiniones malintencionadas por favor abstenerse.

También agradecería no quotear el texto completo por si cuando publique la novela tengo que borrarlo. Si es un trozo pequeño para señalar algún error o mostrar algo no hay problema.

En fin, sin más dilación pongo el texto. Gracias de antebrazo.



*PRÓLOGO*​

El viajero se movía a paso lento pero constante, mientras oteaba el horizonte con los ojos entrecerrados, casi ocultos bajo un sombrero de cowboy. Cada dos o tres minutos volvía la vista atrás. Estaba acostumbrado a vivir en permanente estado de alerta. Nunca sabes quien puede estar siguiéndote o quien puede aparecer de repente a un lado del camino.

Enormes matorrales y plantas invadían los laterales de la carretera, obligando al viajero a caminar la mayor parte del tiempo sobre el asfalto. Por algunas grietas del pavimento afloraban todo tipo de plantas, mostrando la fuerza con la que la naturaleza es capaz de resurgir, reclamando todo lo que antaño fue suyo. Era asombroso como había cambiado todo en tan solo tres años desde el desastre. Se preguntó cuanto tiempo tardarían la tierra, el polvo y las plantas en engullir aquella carretera hasta hacerla desaparecer como si nunca hubiera existido. No demasiado, probablemente.

El viajero subió una larga cuesta y llegó a un repecho por cuyo lado izquierdo descendía un pequeño terraplén. Entonces escuchó unos gritos. Aguzó la vista durante unos segundos hasta descubrir un pequeño coche volcado y a su lado una mujer arrodillada que gritaba y lloraba «¡Ayuda por favor, mi marido está atrapado!». El viajero la miró unos segundos antes de volverse y continuar su camino. Casi con toda seguridad era una trampa. Así actuaban los bandidos para atrapar incautos. En aquellos tiempos no había lugar para la compasión. La clemencia te hacía débil, y los débiles morían pronto. Aunque se tratase de una persona en apuros, darle una parte de tu comida o detenerte para darle asistencia médica suponía poner en grave riesgo tu vida. Así pues, el viajero hizo lo que hacía siempre, continuar su camino como si no hubiese escuchado nada. Apretó el paso y desenfundó la pistola mientras miraba alrededor, temiendo ser objeto de una emboscada. Por fortuna no sucedió nada y al cabo de varios minutos pudo respirar con tranquilidad.

Empezó a ocultarse el sol y el viajero se apartó de la carretera para buscar un lugar donde pasar la noche. Se adentró en el bosque hasta localizar un claro donde encender una pequeña hoguera y preparar algo de cena. Soltó un suspiro de alivio al quitarse la mochila y empezó a recoger pequeñas ramas. Estaba deseando descansar y calentarse. Faltaban unas semanas para el invierno, pero el frío parecía haberse adelantado. De pronto escuchó un crujir de ramas a su espalda y se volvió. Delante tenía a un tipo rubio, delgado y desaliñado que vestía una vieja cazadora tejana y unos sucios pantalones de pana.

—No te asustes —sonrió el extraño—. No busco problemas, solamente quiero calentarme un rato junto a tu fuego. ¿Ibas a hacer un fuego, verdad?
—No deseo compañía —respondió el viajero con tono frío, mientras mantenía la mirada fija en el desconocido.
—¡Oh, vamos! Hace un frío de mil demonios. ¿Qué sentido tiene que no podamos compartir una hoguera?

La única respuesta del viajero fue empezar a bajar lentamente su mano derecha hacia la pistola que colgaba de su cinturón, sin soltar las ramas que cargaba con su otro brazo.

—Ni se te ocurra tocar eso —la orden llegaba desde su espalda.

Se volvió y pudo ver a otro hombre que le apuntaba con una escopeta. Era más corpulento que el otro, con barba oscura y ropa de leñador. Lamentó haberse dejado sorprender de esa manera. No eran aficionados. Sin duda llevaban mucho tiempo asaltando a la gente.

—Nos has hecho caminar mucho —retomó la voz el tipo delgado mientras se acercaba y le quitaba la pistola—. No te paraste a ayudar a la señora y eso nos ha complicado el trabajo.
—Gregor, abre la mochila. A ver que tenemos —ordenó el de la escopeta.
—No busco problemas. Coged lo que queráis y marchaos.
—No buscas problemas, pero parece que los problemas te buscan a ti —dijo entre risas Gregor mientras se agachaba para abrir la mochila—. Eh, vaya, vaya, tienes de todo. Una linterna, pilas, cuchillos, mechero... ¿Y esto que es? ¡Guau, carne!

Levantó una bolsa de plástico con varias piezas de carne conservadas en aceite para que la viera su compañero. Ambos rieron satisfechos. El registro continuó hasta vaciar completamente la mochila.

—Eso es todo —dijo ligeramente decepcionado el rubio llamado Gregor.
—Bueno, no está mal. Guárdalo todo y nos lo llevamos. Ahora voy a cargarme a este.
—Tengo más —dijo el viajero sin perder la compostura.
—¿Más qué? —respondió el barbudo mientras le apretaba los riñones con el cañón de la escopeta.
—Más cosas. Comida. Herramientas. Armas. Ropa...
—¿Nos tomas por idiotas? ¿Dónde tienes todo eso?
—Tengo un refugio muy cerca de aquí. Es hacia donde me dirigía. Llevo almacenando cosas desde que empezó todo esto. Tengo provisiones para varios meses. Si os interesa es todo vuestro, tan solo os pido que me dejéis marchar cuando os lo entregue.

Los dos hombres se miraron.

—¿Tú que piensas Roger?
—Me suena a cuento. Voy a cargarme ahora a este _hijoputa_.
—¡Espera! ¿A que distancia está ese refugio?
—A media hora de aquí. Menos si nos damos prisa.

Los dos hombres se consultaron con la mirada una vez más, hasta que el de la escopeta, que parecía el jefe, sentenció:

—Cachéale y asegúrate de que no lleva más armas.

El otro obedeció mientras el viajero levantaba los brazos en cruz para facilitar el trabajo.

—Está limpio.
—Bien —dijo Roger mientras bajaba la escopeta—. Coge la mochila y llévanos hasta allí. No hagas ningún movimiento extraño o...

El bandido se interrumpió al oír un extraño _click_ mientras el viajero empezaba a agacharse. De repente se volvió a una velocidad endiablada con el puño hacia adelante. Al de la escopeta solo le dio tiempo de ver algo metálico y brillante encima de aquel puño que se dirigía hacia él. Un instante después algo afilado le atravesaba la garganta.

Gregor se quedó mudo al ver como el hasta entonces inofensivo viajero tiraba de su brazo derecho hacia atrás, dejando que su amigo cayera como un fardo, mientras de su garganta empezaba a brotar un manantial de sangre. Al volverse de nuevo hacia él, el bandido pudo ver la afilada cuchilla cubierta de sangre que había aparecido desde debajo del guante de lana raída que llevaba puesto en su mano derecha. En la otra mano brillaba otra idéntica. Entonces se dio cuenta de que aquel hombre no era tan inofensivo, ni probablemente tan viejo como parecía denotar su canosa y desaliñada barba.

—¡Eh, tío! No voy armado. Yo no quería hacerte nada. Ha sido cosa suya... —balbuceó el bandido.
—Demasiado tarde —dijo el viajero.

Un rato después la hoguera crepitaba en medio del bosque y la oscuridad. El viajero se había quitado sus guantes y limpiado las hojas ensangrentadas con un paño viejo que después arrojó al fuego. Miró las dos hojas retráctiles sobre sus muñecas y trató de recordar cuantas veces le habían salvado la vida durante aquellos tres años. Muchas, sin duda. Cada una de ellas era una simple navaja común con resorte soldada a una muñequera metálica recubierta de tela, y oculta bajo unos guantes sin dedos que llevaba tanto en verano como en invierno. Nadie sospechaba nunca que bajo esos viejos guantes se ocultasen tan mortíferas armas. Aquel mundo se había vuelto tremendamente hostil y peligroso, por lo que toda protección era poca.

Mientras sujetaba encima del fuego una rama cuyo extremo atravesaba una pieza de carne, el cansado viajero llamado Travis Turner no pudo evitar sumirse en sus pensamientos, y rememorar una vez más, como empezó todo aquello hacía ya tres años que a él se le antojaban toda una vida.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Abr 2022)

Esta muy bien, quizas lo de _copon_ desentone un poco...


----------



## saw (24 Abr 2022)

Localizala en España y usa nombres de aqui.
Me ha gustado y la acción está muy bien descrita


----------



## V. Crawley (24 Abr 2022)

Antes de opinar querría saber varias cosas:

Cuando dices que acabas de terminar la novela, ¿quieres decir que ya has pasado por todo el proceso de revisión, correcciones, ajustes de estructura, etc? ¿Qué proceso has llevado con tu novela? ¿Has hecho rondas de lectores beta, o al menos encargado un informe de lectura, o el texto que tienes es lo que has podido llegar a hacer tú sin ayuda externa ni opiniones? Cuéntame un poco.


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Abr 2022)

@V. Crawley la novela está corregida y revisada... por mi. Ninguna ayuda externa. Teóricamente está lista para ser publicada.

La primera ronda de opiniones de lectores es la que estoy haciendo ahora mismo.


----------



## rafabogado (24 Abr 2022)

Es como una novela de Marcial LaFuente Estefanía. Tiene un pase.


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Abr 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Es como una novela de Marcial LaFuente Estefanía. Tiene un pase.



La he escrito como un homenaje a ese tipo de bolsilibros, así que me alegra la comparación.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (24 Abr 2022)

*Aguzó* la vista hacia abajo durante unos segundos hasta descubrir el origen de los mismos. 

"Aguzó" nunca lo había leído. Sí "agudizó".

No sé si está bien o mal. Todo es buscarlo


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Abr 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> *Aguzó* la vista hacia abajo durante unos segundos hasta descubrir el origen de los mismos.
> 
> "Aguzó" nunca lo había leído. Sí "agudizó".
> 
> No sé si está bien o mal. Todo es buscarlo



Los dos términos (*aguzar* y *agudizar*) provienen *de* la palabra agudo, y por eso no es difícil confundirlos, pero mientras el primero alude a la óptima disposición sensorial o *de* aptitudes, el segundo *se* refiere al empeoramiento *de* procesos o situaciones.


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (24 Abr 2022)

Está escrito correctamente, sin embargo la temática "madmaxera" ya está bastante trillada, ¿No has pensado en darle un formato de cómic a tu historia?


----------



## Covid-8M (24 Abr 2022)

Por la descripcion parece que el protagonista desenfunda un arma a lo assasins creed. Luego cuando hablas de cuchilla me imagino mas bien una hoja de afeitar


----------



## ·TUERTO (24 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Como ya expliqué en un hilo anterior he terminado de escribir mi primera novela y estoy planteándome autopublicarla. Quiero colgar aquí el prólogo a fin de obtener opiniones sinceras. Básicamente me interesa saber:
> 
> 1) Si el texto parece profesional o se ve demasiado amateur. No me refiero tanto a que haya errores ortográficos o gramaticales (espero que no), si no más bien errores en el desarrollo de la novela, el ritmo, el interés, la verosimilitud, etc...
> 
> ...



*¡Hola! Mi pregunta es: ¿De qué trata, qué argumento tiene, si es rebelde con el sistema?*


----------



## V. Crawley (24 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> @V. Crawley la novela está corregida y revisada... por mi. Ninguna ayuda externa. Teóricamente está lista para ser publicada.
> 
> La primera ronda de opiniones de lectores es la que estoy haciendo ahora mismo.



Ya imaginaba. Mira, tal y como tienes ahora la novela, sí podrías enviarla a editoriales para ver si te la publican, porque sería la propia editorial quien proveería las correcciones de estilo, de ortotipografía, de desarrollo y demás. Pero si quieres autopublicar, ese proceso no te lo puedes saltar, y debes encargarte tú mismo de todo. Esto es algo que nos pasa a todos. El autor por sí mismo puede trabajar mucho y pulir bastante, pero siempre, siempre, vas a necesitar ojos externos. Hay un tío en youtube, Javier Miró, que explica muy bien los procesos de corrección. Lo que tú tienes ahora mismo es un borrador. Muy pulido, y con buena pinta, te diré, porque el prólogo está bastante bien, pero borrador al fin y al cabo.

Poner aquí el prólogo no te va a ayudar a nada, realmente. Sólo para tener una pequeña muestra del pulso narrativo y de los recursos expresivos, pero no es suficiente para dar la opinión que necesitas. Ahora te hace falta darle a leer el libro a otra gente y ver si entienden las cosas como tú pretendes, si se aburren en tal parte, o tal escena es confusa, si se entiende o no por qué tal personaje hizo tal cosa... Para hacer una ronda de lectores beta, necesitas varios lectores, que sean parte de tu público objetivo a poder ser, y tienes que ir dándoles capítulos y ellos te tienen que responder por escrito a las preguntas concretas que les hagas. Con sus respuestas puedes hacer algunas correcciones. Y volver a hacer otra ronda. O al menos, si no quieres hacer rondas de betas, pide un informe de lectura de un profesional, que te va a ayudar mucho.

Te digo todo esto porque, a pesar de que si quieres, puedes publicar el libro en Amazon ahora mismo, si de verdad estás interesado en publicar en serio y con profesionalidad, tienes que saber y seguir todo el proceso que viene después de haber terminado y pulido una primera versión del libro, que ya vale para trabajar y enseñar a betas y editores, pero aún no está lista para publicar.

Escribir una novela y autopublicarla bien es durísimo. Te deseo mucha suerte y mucho éxito.


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Abr 2022)

NEGRACIONISTA dijo:


> Está escrito correctamente, sin embargo la temática "madmaxera" ya está bastante trillada, ¿No has pensado en darle un formato de cómic a tu historia?



No sé dibujar comics. Está escrito en estilo novela pulp de los años 70-80s. Una novela de aventuras sin grandes pretensiones pensada para entretener.


----------



## TALEBIANO (24 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> @V. Crawley la novela está corregida y revisada... por mi. Ninguna ayuda externa. Teóricamente está lista para ser publicada.
> 
> La primera ronda de opiniones de lectores es la que estoy haciendo ahora mismo.



Está muy bien. Pero te faltan algunas comas y acentos y alguna pequeña cosilla.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (24 Abr 2022)

Mejor Juan o Pedro que Trevor o Roger, no renuncies a tus orígenes en favor de los anglos.
Nombres de la lengua de Cervantes gracias.


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Abr 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Ya imaginaba. Mira, tal y como tienes ahora la novela, sí podrías enviarla a editoriales para ver si te la publican, porque sería la propia editorial quien proveería las correcciones de estilo, de ortotipografía, de desarrollo y demás. Pero si quieres autopublicar, ese proceso no te lo puedes saltar, y debes encargarte tú mismo de todo. Esto es algo que nos pasa a todos. El autor por sí mismo puede trabajar mucho y pulir bastante, pero siempre, siempre, vas a necesitar ojos externos. Hay un tío en youtube, Javier Miró, que explica muy bien los procesos de corrección. Lo que tú tienes ahora mismo es un borrador. Muy pulido, y con buena pinta, te diré, porque el prólogo está bastante bien, pero borrador al fin y al cabo.
> 
> Poner aquí el prólogo no te va a ayudar a nada, realmente. Sólo para tener una pequeña muestra del pulso narrativo y de los recursos expresivos, pero no es suficiente para dar la opinión que necesitas. Ahora te hace falta darle a leer el libro a otra gente y ver si entienden las cosas como tú pretendes, si se aburren en tal parte, o tal escena es confusa, si se entiende o no por qué tal personaje hizo tal cosa... Para hacer una ronda de lectores beta, necesitas varios lectores, que sean parte de tu público objetivo a poder ser, y tienes que ir dándoles capítulos y ellos te tienen que responder por escrito a las preguntas concretas que les hagas. Con sus respuestas puedes hacer algunas correcciones. Y volver a hacer otra ronda. O al menos, si no quieres hacer rondas de betas, pide un informe de lectura de un profesional, que te va a ayudar mucho.
> 
> ...



Es una novelita ligera de cien páginas que quiero usar de prueba para ver como funciona el mundo de la autopublicación. La idea es "meter la pata" con esta para aprender y no meterla luego con proyectos más ambiciosos. Creo que la novela está bien (a mi me ha gustado el resultado final más de lo que esperaba), pero sé que no puedo aspirar a grandes cosas con ella. Sinceramente no creo que merezca la pena invertir en correctores e informes. La idea es publicarla como quien publica un fanzine y ver como respira el público. Extraer un feedback.

Según como sean los resultados me plantearía la siguiente de una forma u otra. Si en el futuro me tiro tres años para escribir un tocho super denso entonces sin lugar a dudas contrataré corrector, informes e ilustrador para ir con garantías. Pero esto es otra cosa. Es un tanteo.

Muchas gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Abr 2022)

·TUERTO dijo:


> *¡Hola! Mi pregunta es: ¿De qué trata, qué argumento tiene, si es rebelde con el sistema?*



Es una novela pulp planteada en un futuro post-apocalíptico con bandas y zombies (o algo parecido). No es una sesuda crítica al sistema porque solo busca entretener pero si hay referencias a la plandemia actual.


----------



## TALEBIANO (24 Abr 2022)

Lo de la autoedición no sé cómo va. Pero has pensado en presentarte a concursos? Aunque no ganes (y si ganas puedes llevarte el premio en metálico) te pueden hacer una propuesta para la publicación de la novela.

Esta página web de concursos literarios está bastante bien:






Concursos por email


ESCRITORES.ORG - CONVOCATORIAS CONCURSOS LITERARIOS - CONCURSOS QUE PERMITEN EL ENVÍO POR CORREO ELECTRÓNICO @ Convocatorias de Concursos Literarios de Esp...




www.escritores.org


----------



## Juanchufri (24 Abr 2022)

He leído hasta *cowboy*, si tienes la palabra _*vaquero*_, ¿por qué usas _*cowboy*_?

Seguiré leyendo, más tarde, confío en no encontrarme más préstamos innecesarios.


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Abr 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> He leído hasta *cowboy*, si tienes la palabra _*vaquero*_, ¿por qué usas _*cowboy*_?
> 
> Seguiré leyendo, más tarde, confío en no encontrarme más préstamos innecesarios.



La acción transcurre en Estados Unidos. Es una novela pulp homenaje a los bolsilibros de los años 70-80 que aunque estaban escritos por autores españoles solían estar ambientados por aquellas tierras.


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Abr 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Lo de la autoedición no sé cómo va. Pero has pensado en presentarte a concursos? Aunque no ganes (y si ganas puedes llevarte el premio en metálico) te pueden hacer una propuesta para la publicación de la novela.
> 
> Esta página web de concursos literarios está bastante bien:
> 
> ...



No soy muy amigo de concursos y creo que una novela ligera como esta no sería bien entendida en ese tipo de certámenes.

A futuro y con otro tipo de textos no lo descarto.


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Abr 2022)

Eso funcionó para los primeros que fueron avispados. Ahora cuando te presentes a un concurso y el 90% de los pseudónimos sean femeninos, a ver quien se fija en el tuyo.


----------



## V. Crawley (24 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Es una novelita ligera de cien páginas que quiero usar de prueba para ver como funciona el mundo de la autopublicación. La idea es "meter la pata" con esta para aprender y no meterla luego con proyectos más ambiciosos. Creo que la novela está bien (a mi me ha gustado el resultado final más de lo que esperaba), pero sé que no puedo aspirar a grandes cosas con ella. Sinceramente no creo que merezca la pena invertir en correctores e informes. La idea es publicarla como quien publica un fanzine y ver como respira el público. Extraer un feedback.
> 
> Según como sean los resultados me plantearía la siguiente de una forma u otra. Si en el futuro me tiro tres años para escribir un tocho super denso entonces sin lugar a dudas contrataré corrector, informes e ilustrador para ir con garantías. Pero esto es otra cosa. Es un tanteo.
> 
> Muchas gracias por los comentarios.



No es por insistir ni por molestarte, sólo lo digo por si a ti o a alguien más puede serle útil: un proyecto pequeño, sencillo y sin ambiciones sigue necesitando estar correctamente terminado. Si no, el público lo nota. No te sabrá decir en qué, pero lo nota. Tu intención de empezar con algo pequeño, ligero, sencillo, para "probar las aguas" antes de meterte a hacer algo más complicado, me parece muy sensata, y realista, pero creo que te equivocas mucho en el planteamiento de "como es algo ligero y de primerizo no necesito trabajarlo a fondo". Sí, lo necesitas. Si un proyecto pequeño y sencillo está mal rematado, ¿qué motivo tendrá el público para confiar en que puedes rematar bien un proyecto grande? Es como un actor en ciernes que crea que como el papel que le han dado es muy pequeño, no importa si no lo da todo, ya vendrán papeles más importantes donde merecerá la pena lucirse. Lo que el actor no entiende es que nadie le ofrecerá un papel grande, si ni se esfuerza en sacar bien uno pequeño.

Una novelita corta también necesita que el estilo esté bien pulido. Que haya ritmo. Que los personajes estén bien caracterizados. Que la estructura sea sólida. Que no haya cabos sueltos, errores, cosas superfluas. Las novelas para niños también se revisan a fondo. Lo que quiero decir es que no por ser una novela pequeña y sin pretensiones te vas a librar de la exigencia del público. Lo que verán es un texto amateur, falto de revisiones, y pocos querrán leer lo próximo que hagas, porque para leer borradores de gente desconocida ya tienen Wattpad, que además es gratis.

Vamos, que te recomiendo encarecidamente que hagas al menos una ronda de betas (que son gratis, o leer lo de otro escritor a cambio de que él te lea lo tuyo) o pagar por un servicio básico de corrección, que al ser la novela cortita será muy barato. Piensa que esa novela va a ser tu carta de presentación, y si no se siente profesional, terminada, estarás malgastando esa oportunidad que te han dado, y muchos no volverán a dártela.

Saludos, y mucha suerte


----------



## TALEBIANO (24 Abr 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> No es por insistir ni por molestarte, sólo lo digo por si a ti o a alguien más puede serle útil: un proyecto pequeño, sencillo y sin ambiciones sigue necesitando estar correctamente terminado. Si no, el público lo nota. No te sabrá decir en qué, pero lo nota. Tu intención de empezar con algo pequeño, ligero, sencillo, para "probar las aguas" antes de meterte a hacer algo más complicado, me parece muy sensata, y realista, pero creo que te equivocas mucho en el planteamiento de "como es algo ligero y de primerizo no necesito trabajarlo a fondo". Sí, lo necesitas. Si un proyecto pequeño y sencillo está mal rematado, ¿qué motivo tendrá el público para confiar en que puedes rematar bien un proyecto grande? Es como un actor en ciernes que crea que como el papel que le han dado es muy pequeño, no importa si no lo da todo, ya vendrán papeles más importantes donde merecerá la pena lucirse. Lo que el actor no entiende es que nadie le ofrecerá un papel grande, si ni se esfuerza en sacar bien uno pequeño.
> 
> Una novelita corta también necesita que el estilo esté bien pulido. Que haya ritmo. Que los personajes estén bien caracterizados. Que la estructura sea sólida. Que no haya cabos sueltos, errores, cosas superfluas. Las novelas para niños también se revisan a fondo. Lo que quiero decir es que no por ser una novela pequeña y sin pretensiones te vas a librar de la exigencia del público. Lo que verán es un texto amateur, falto de revisiones, y pocos querrán leer lo próximo que hagas, porque para leer borradores de gente desconocida ya tienen Wattpad, que además es gratis.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo. Yo he publicado tres libros, y hace poco me presenté a un concurso con una novela corta. Antes de enviarla me dio por releerla y me sorprendió ver que tenía que hacer correcciones, pese a que ya tiene unos años y la había corregido infinitas veces.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (24 Abr 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> He leído hasta *cowboy*, si tienes la palabra _*vaquero*_, ¿por qué usas _*cowboy*_?
> 
> Seguiré leyendo, más tarde, confío en no encontrarme más préstamos innecesarios.



Vas a flipar


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Abr 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Yo he publicado tres libros, y hace poco me presenté a un concurso con una novela corta. Antes de enviarla me dio por releerla y me sorprendió ver que tenía que hacer correcciones, pese a que ya tiene unos años y la había corregido infinitas veces.



Eso es normal. Cuanto más tiempo pasas más errores le encuentras a una obra antigua porque nosotros vamos cambiando y el texto se va quedando anticuado respecto a nuestra propia forma de pensar y nuestros conocimientos.

A mi mismo me ha pasado al corregir la novela que los primeros capítulos no me gustaban y he tenido que hacer más cambios que de los últimos, simplemente porque al principio estaba oxidado y el texto se notaba agarrotado. Luego, a medida que vas escribiendo más seguido vas cogiendo velocidad y soltura y el texto va quedando más pulido de primeras, aunque sigan haciendo falta correcciones posteriores.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (24 Abr 2022)

No soy un gran lector, pero sin ánimo de ofender, ya en el primer párrafo sabía que no me iba a gustar. Demasiado obvio, plano, sin interés, descriptivo, sencillo, tópico, previsible, aburrido, manido, ufff......

Es que por muy buena que sea la historia, si la manera de escribir es tan.... básica, no puedo creerme que haya una buena historia y no me animo a seguir leyendo. No me ha pasado sólo con tu libro, otros escritores ilustres me han dejado encallado también en el primer párrafo o primera hoja.

No sé, a modo de ejemplo y sin querer ir de escritor ni nada, te pongo algo parecido a lo que me hubiera gustado leer.

En vez de esto: 

"El viejo caminante se movía a paso lento pero constante, oteando el horizonte con los ojos entrecerrados, casi ocultos bajo un sombrero de cowboy que le protegía del sol. Cada dos o tres minutos volvía la vista atrás fugazmente. Estaba acostumbrado a vivir en permanente estado de alerta. Nunca sabes quien puede estar siguiéndote o quien puede aparecer de repente a un lado del camino."


algo más así, pero mejor, claro:

El anciano era obstinado, y a pesar del dolor de huesos caminaba contra la puesta de sol protegiendo sus ojos de topo con el ala de un roído sombrero, compañero de alegrías y desgracias desde que llegó a esta parte del infierno. Desconfiado, se mantenía siempre alerta, pues incluso en el sendero más recóndito te puedes encontrar con gente que disfruta arruinando futuros.



Pero insisto en que yo no tengo apenas criterio literario, que sólo hablo de gustos, y que tampoco quiero sentar cátedra ni desanimarte.


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Abr 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> No es por insistir ni por molestarte, sólo lo digo por si a ti o a alguien más puede serle útil: un proyecto pequeño, sencillo y sin ambiciones sigue necesitando estar correctamente terminado. Si no, el público lo nota. No te sabrá decir en qué, pero lo nota. Tu intención de empezar con algo pequeño, ligero, sencillo, para "probar las aguas" antes de meterte a hacer algo más complicado, me parece muy sensata, y realista, pero creo que te equivocas mucho en el planteamiento de "como es algo ligero y de primerizo no necesito trabajarlo a fondo". Sí, lo necesitas. Si un proyecto pequeño y sencillo está mal rematado, ¿qué motivo tendrá el público para confiar en que puedes rematar bien un proyecto grande? Es como un actor en ciernes que crea que como el papel que le han dado es muy pequeño, no importa si no lo da todo, ya vendrán papeles más importantes donde merecerá la pena lucirse. Lo que el actor no entiende es que nadie le ofrecerá un papel grande, si ni se esfuerza en sacar bien uno pequeño.
> 
> Una novelita corta también necesita que el estilo esté bien pulido. Que haya ritmo. Que los personajes estén bien caracterizados. Que la estructura sea sólida. Que no haya cabos sueltos, errores, cosas superfluas. Las novelas para niños también se revisan a fondo. Lo que quiero decir es que no por ser una novela pequeña y sin pretensiones te vas a librar de la exigencia del público. Lo que verán es un texto amateur, falto de revisiones, y pocos querrán leer lo próximo que hagas, porque para leer borradores de gente desconocida ya tienen Wattpad, que además es gratis.
> 
> ...



Te entiendo. Yo he publicado relatos en fanzines y me los han valorado positivamente. He publicado textos para páginas web y artículos tal cuál han salido de mi cabeza y han quedado bien. Imagina si hubiese tenido que pagar a un corrector para cada texto que he enviado a cualquier sitio...

Hay trabajos para los que merece la pena hacerlo y otros no. El día que escriba una obra magna pues tendré que hacerlo, que remedio. Mientras tanto confío en mi capacidad y en vuestras opiniones.

A mi me gustaría que leyeras el texto que he puesto y me dijeras si hay errores o no. Si hay errores pues nada, al cajón y no se publica. Si el texto está bien pues confío en mi capacidad para que el resto de la novela esté al mismo nivel. De hecho, me gustan más los últimos capítulos que los primeros, ya que al principio estaba algo agarrotado por la inactividad.

Gracias de nuevo por tus consejos.


----------



## V. Crawley (24 Abr 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Yo he publicado tres libros, y hace poco me presenté a un concurso con una novela corta. Antes de enviarla me dio por releerla y me sorprendió ver que tenía que hacer correcciones, pese a que ya tiene unos años y la había corregido infinitas veces.



Pero uno sólo llega a ser capaz de corregir hasta cierto punto. Hay cosas que sólo otra persona te va a poder decir o detectar. Por ejemplo, el escritor tiene las escenas en la cabeza, vívidas, y puede creer que las ha narrado con toda claridad, y puede resultar que no, que eso lo lee otra persona y no lo entiende como tú querías. O el escritor se empeña en meter un elemento en la novela que en realidad estorba y hay que cortar, pero el escritor no lo ve porque le ciega el cariño que tiene a ese elemento.

Hay gente a la que le cuesta mucho aceptar cambios y correcciones, porque es duro que te desguacen la novela palabra por palabra y te la critiquen sin piedad, pero si no te lo hacen los betas y los especialistas antes de publicar, lo harán los lectores después de publicar, cuando ya la has cagado y ya no tiene remedio.


----------



## nelsoncito (24 Abr 2022)

Te felicito por el trabajo. 

Te presento mi crítica constructiva. Recuerda que no te quiero ofender.

Aunque la redacción está bien queda muy lejos de un nivel profesional. Es como si fueras un aficionado al fútbol que juega un partido más o menos apañado y yo te digo que tu estilo de juego dista todavía bastante de un estilo de juego profesional. Eso lo verá también el editor leyendo solo el primer párrafo.

Hay una confusión de tiempos verbales. Escribes la historia en pasado, pasas al presente y luego vuelves al pasado. El inicio de la historia en pasado parece una redacción de un escolar. Todo demasiado obvio y con poca garra.

Argumentalmente no queda claro por qué no aprovecha la carne del cuerpo de los finados en un período de escasez. También parece que la performance de la mujer forma parte de la misma trampa creada por los bandidos, pero no suena lógico. Si disponían de un arma de largo alcance y seguían al protagonista, ¿por qué no le dispararon?


----------



## Kevinjesus (24 Abr 2022)

No está mal. Algunas comas añadiría yo, y me ha parecido echar de menos alguna tilde.
El tema me parece un poco trillado, deberías añadir algo que le de originalidad, algo que lo diferencie.
En cuanto a si me dan ganas de seguir leyendo, al 50%, temo que sea todo bastante previsible. Me gusta leer cosas que me sorprendan.
de 0 a 10 le doy un 6.


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Abr 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> No soy un gran lector, pero sin ánimo de ofender, ya en el primer párrafo sabía que no me iba a gustar. Demasiado obvio, plano, sin interés, descriptivo, sencillo, tópico, previsible, aburrido, manido, ufff......
> 
> Es que por muy buena que sea la historia, si la manera de escribir es tan.... básica, no puedo creerme que haya una buena historia y no me animo a seguir leyendo. No me ha pasado sólo con tu libro, otros escritores ilustres me han dejado encallado también en el primer párrafo o primera hoja.
> 
> ...



Pues me ha gustado tu opinión constructiva. Si más gente piensa lo mismo está claro que no funciona.

En mi defensa tengo que decir que el texto está escrito a modo de novela pulp de aventuras, buscando una historia ágil con mucho diálogo y huyendo de largas descripciones o sesudas reflexiones y metáforas.

Antes de empezar a escribir estuve hojeando algunas novelas en Amazon y vi que la mayoría tenían el mismo problema. Aparte de faltas ortográficas y errores gramaticales (esto es un tema aparte), la mayoría eran tremendamente aburridas. Inicios lentísimos con larguísimas descripciones, palabras super rebuscadas metidas con calzador para intentar dar la sensación de nivelazo. No sé, eché en falta algo más directo, algo que no busque la pompa artificial para impresionar. Algo que entretenga desde el principio, simplemente, que es lo que intento ofrecer yo.


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Abr 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Argumentalmente no queda claro por qué no aprovecha la carne del cuerpo de los finados en un período de escasez.



Eso se explica más adelante, después de un flashback en el capítulo siguiente.



nelsoncito dijo:


> También parece que la performance de la mujer forma parte de la misma trampa creada por los bandidos, pero no suena lógico. Si disponían de un arma de largo alcance y seguían al protagonista, ¿por qué no le dispararon?



La escopeta que llevan no es un arma de mucho alcance. Eso sería más bien un rifle. Además el prota también va armado. Mejor cogerlo por sorpresa que ponerlo sobre aviso con un disparo lejano fallido o meterse en un tiroteo. Quizá debería haberlo explicado mejor.


----------



## Shy (24 Abr 2022)

Abusas de los adjetivos. Mucho.


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Abr 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Abusas de los adjetivos. Mucho.



Ostras, pues eso si me sorprende porque trato de evitarlos todo el tiempo. Soy de la opinión de que menos es más.


----------



## Shy (24 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Ostras, pues eso si me sorprende porque trato de evitarlos todo el tiempo. Soy de la opinión de que menos es más.



Ya, es que al escribir todos tenemos nuestras querencias o vicios, es difícil darse cuenta uno sólo.


----------



## TALEBIANO (24 Abr 2022)

Sin ánimo de ofender ni de ser pesado. Ya te comenté en un hilo anterior que podías eliminar palabras para hacer un poco más ágil la lectura sin perder sentido. También empleas palabras demasiado literarias que le quitan naturalidad a la narración: _Emitió, Se introdujo, Aguzó... _

Un ejemplo sería el siguiente. Pero evidentemente el estilo depende de cada uno, y si a ti te gusta más recargado, pues es tu decisión, tampoco pretendo tener la razón.

Y repito, la historia está bastante bien. Tiene ritmo y te imaginas las escenas a medida que vas leyendo.


"El viejo caminante se movía a paso lento pero constante, oteando mientras oteaba el horizonte con los ojos entrecerrados casi ocultos bajo un sombrero de cowboy que le protegía del sol. Cada dos o tres minutos volvía la vista atrás fugazmente. Estaba acostumbrado a vivir en permanente estado de alerta. Nunca sabes quien puede estar siguiéndote o quien puede aparecer de repente a un lado del camino.

Enormes matorrales y plantas invadían los laterales de la carretera, obligando al viajero a caminar la mayor parte del tiempo encima de sobre el
asfalto. Por algunas grietas del pavimento por las cuales afloraban hierbas y plantas se veían aquí y allá en el pavimento, mostrando la fuerza con la que la naturaleza es capaz de resurgir y reclamar de nuevo todo lo que antaño fue suyo. Era asombroso c*ó*mo había cambiado todo en tan solo tres años desde el desastre. Se preguntó cuanto tiempo tardarían la tierra, el polvo y las plantas en engullir aquella carretera hasta hacerla desaparecer como si nunca hubiera existido. No demasiado, probablemente. 

El viajero subió una larga cuesta y llegó a un repecho por cuyo lado izquierdo descendía un pequeño terraplén. Entonces escuchó unos gritos. Aguzó la vista  *Miró *hacia abajo durante unos segundos hasta descubrir el origen de los mismos. Había un pequeño coche volcado y a su lado una mujer arrodillada *que *gritaba y lloraba «¡Ayuda por favor, mi marido está atrapado!». El viajero la miró *contempló *unos segundos antes de volverse y continuar su camino. Casi con toda seguridad era una trampa. Así actuaban los bandidos para atrapar incautos. En aquellos tiempos no había lugar para la compasión. La clemencia te hacía débil, y los débiles morían pronto. Incluso aunque realmente se tratase de una persona en apuros, darle una parte de tu comida o detenerte unas horas para darle asistencia médica suponía poner en grave riesgo tu vida. Así pues, el viajero hizo lo que hacía siempre, continuar su camino como si no hubiese escuchado nada. Apretó el paso y desenfundó la pistola mientras miraba alrededor, temiendo que en cualquier momento pudiese ser objeto de una emboscada. Por fortuna no sucedió nada y al cabo de varios minutos pudo respirar con tranquilidad".

Empezó a ocultarse el sol y el viajero se apartó de la carretera para buscar un lugar donde pasar la noche. Se introdujo *metió *en el bosque hasta localizar un claro donde encender una pequeña hoguera y preparar algo de cena. Emitió *Soltó *un suspiro de alivio al quitarse la mochila y dejarla a sus pies, muy cerca de donde tenía pensado hacer el fuego. Acto seguido empezó para empezar a recoger pequeñas ramas. Estaba deseando poder descansar y calentarse. Faltaban unas semanas para el invierno, pero el frío parecía haberse adelantado aquella noche. De pronto*,* escuchó el un crujir de ramas a su espalda y se giró al instante. Delante tenía a un tipo rubio, delgado y desaliñado que vestía una raída cazadora tejana y unos sucios pantalones azules de pana.


----------



## MCC (24 Abr 2022)

Leí hasta que encontré el primer anglicismo.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (24 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Pues me ha gustado tu opinión constructiva. Si más gente piensa lo mismo está claro que no funciona.
> 
> En mi defensa tengo que decir que el texto está escrito a modo de novela pulp de aventuras, buscando una historia ágil con mucho diálogo y huyendo de largas descripciones o sesudas reflexiones y metáforas.
> 
> Antes de empezar a escribir estuve hojeando algunas novelas en Amazon y vi que la mayoría tenían el mismo problema. Aparte de faltas ortográficas y errores gramaticales (esto es un tema aparte), la mayoría eran tremendamente aburridas. Inicios lentísimos con larguísimas descripciones, palabras super rebuscadas metidas con calzador para intentar dar la sensación de nivelazo. No sé, eché en falta algo más directo, algo que no busque la pompa artificial para impresionar. Algo que entretenga desde el principio, simplemente, que es lo que intento ofrecer yo.



Es que encontrar el punto justo es complicado en cualquier arte. A mí tampoco me gustan cuando escriben de forma pretenciosa, me parece de acomplejados. Pero también me disgusta cuando es muy básico, cuando intuyo cómo va a terminar la frase antes de terminar de leerla, o cuando meten topicazos leídos mil veces.

Si quieres ser más directo, tal vez deberías aligerar texto y descripciones y explicar más el ambiente y menos el paisaje, ciñéndote a lo imprescindible para explicar la acción.

Perdona que me atreva a ultrapodar el principio del prólogo, pero no me he podido resistir. Así yo paso un ratito jugando a ser escritor y tú ves un experimento extremo, que igual por doloroso no harías, y así tienes más donde escoger.



> Obstinado y dolorido insistía en su camino.
> 
> Caminaba por el centro de una carretera agrietada, alejado de los arcenes devorados por matorrales plantas y bichos. Tres años después del desastre todo estaba aún peor, más roto, más sucio. Por lo menos ya no olía a muerto.
> Un grito le hizo girar la cabeza.
> ...




Esta vez, salvado el impacto del primer párrafo, me lo he leído hasta el final y te puedo decir que me ha gustado la historia y también, que me ha gustado más cómo está escrita al final que al principio. El detalle de que pase de la del coche me ha sorprendido y me ha acercado al personaje, no por misógino, si no por frío trozo de hielo adaptado al medio. También me ha sorprendido lo de las cuchillas ocultas, y el "simple navaja común con resorte soldada a una muñequera" me parece top.

Tal vez me gustaría un poquito más de justificación o disculpa del porqué le sorprenden los bandidos, para enfatizar lo chungo que es el personaje y tal. Pero vamos, por decir algo.

Y aunque prefiero un Paco García a un Travis Turner, tampoco me causa rechazo.

Quedo expectante por la continuación


----------



## Vivoenalemania (24 Abr 2022)

Me gustaría leer mas


----------



## V. Crawley (24 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> A mi me gustaría que leyeras el texto que he puesto y me dijeras si hay errores o no. Si hay errores pues nada, al cajón y no se publica. Si el texto está bien pues confío en mi capacidad para que el resto de la novela esté al mismo nivel. De hecho, me gustan más los últimos capítulos que los primeros, ya que al principio estaba algo agarrotado por la inactividad.



A ver, sí, hay errores, y cosas mejorables. Pero es normal. Te voy a decir unas cuantas cosas, pero no para que metas la novela en un cajón, te las digo con la esperanza de que te sean útiles. Comentas que escribías artículos para fanzines y tal, claro, eso es corto, es fácil, se puede redondear sin ayuda. Pero si te metes en algo que tenga más de unos pocos miles de palabras, y sobre todo pretendes venderlo, la cosa cambia, y tienes que aceptar que los errores son parte del proceso. Se trata de encontrarlos y arreglarlos, no de tirar el proyecto si tiene errores, porque entonces nadie habría publicado nada. Bueno sí, Dalas Review, que tuvo los santísimos cojones de rechazar cualquier corrección de sus novelas, (según él no quería que le cambiaran el estilo) y así están, que da SIDA leerlas.

No voy a corregirte los fallitos de tildes que faltan o pequeños errores de sintaxis porque eso es lo de menos, cualquiera te lo arregla en un repaso rápido. Prefiero ir al núcleo, que es donde hay que hacer el trabajo antes de preocuparse por las menudencias técnicas.

Yo empezaría por llamar Travis al viajero desde el principio, ya que su identidad, su nombre, no suponen la menor revelación para el lector, no sorprende, no hay motivo para no llamarle Travis desde el principio, porque cuando al fin le llamas por su nombre, no pasa nada, nada cambia. También le cambiaría el nombre a Trevor, porque para tres nombres que metes, dos son casi iguales, y el lector puede confundirse, de hecho yo tuve que mirar otra vez a ver quién era quién. Eso no es bueno.

Al haber optado (con buen criterio, pienso) por un estilo ágil, directo, sencillo, sin florituras ni tochos de descripciones, necesitas dar muchísima más expresividad a lo que estás contando, más condensada que si tuvieras un estilo más pausado y descriptivo. Tienes sólo unas pocas frases para ambientar la situación de Travis al inicio. Camina, despacio, cansado pero no puede parar, bajo un sol abrasador, en medio de un paraje abandonado, desolado, la carretera que pronto desaparecerá bajo la vegetación... los huesos de Travis le duelen, no puede caminar tranquilo, tiene que estar alerta, es una situación que da para muchísimo, sácale jugo. No te pongo ejemplos porque tienes que encontrar tu propia forma de sacar jugo a esto, sólo así se aprende. Ponte en el lugar de Travis, intenta sentir lo que él siente, da unas pinceladas, pon alguna metáfora de cómo la naturaleza va borrando los restos de la civilización, no sé, haz algo más que contar lo que pasa, pero es necesario que el lector sienta algo cuando lo lee, que pueda respirar con Travis el aire polvoriento y sentir el sol abrasándole la espalda, o que Travis tenga sed pero tenga poca agua y no sepa cuándo podrá rellenar la cantimplora. Algo que haga que el lector se interese por Travis, dale una pregunta, un obstáculo, algo que le implique. Si no, lo vas a perder antes de terminar el prólogo.

Otro ejemplo de narración plana que necesita (y tiene potencial para ello) más expresividad:



morethanafeeling dijo:


> Apretó el paso y desenfundó la pistola mientras miraba alrededor, temiendo que en cualquier momento pudiese ser objeto de una emboscada. Por fortuna no sucedió nada y al cabo de varios minutos pudo respirar con tranquilidad.



El lector no siente NADA leyendo esto. Travis teme caer víctima de una emboscada, pues muestra la paranoia, el sudor goteando por sus sienes, la boca seca, cómo mira alrededor, empuñando la pistola y tal vez pueda haber una falsa alarma, un animal que le asusta, o un sonido que resulte ser algo inofensivo, y que Travis pueda sentir alivio y hasta reírse un poco sombríamente de sí mismo por haberse asustado así, pasado el momento de paranoia. No sé, algo que dé vida y tensión a ese momento, aprovéchalo, tienes unos pocos miles de palabras para enganchar, aprovéchalas bien. Y ¿por qué al cabo de varios minutos respira con tranquilidad? ¿Qué ha cambiado, ha llegado a algún lugar en el que todo está a campo abierto y es imposible que nadie le aceche? El lector quiere saberlo.

Otra cosa: leí en un hilo previo tuyo que esta historia va de que hay una especie de apocalipsis mutante, que la gente se convierte en monstruos sedientos de sangre o algo así. Y supongo que por eso le comentaste al otro forero que Travis no podía aprovechar la carne de los cadáveres. Pues bueno, di algo al respecto. Pon que Travis no tiene comida (de nuevo, te recomiendo que le pongas dificultades, para implicar al lector emocionalmente), y que tiene hambre, pero que no puede comerse esa carne. Y si no quieres contar aún por qué no puede comer la carne, puedes meter un pensamiento de Travis sobre algo traumático relacionado con un ser querido suyo que comió carne humana infectada y se infectó. Mete algún misterio o un recuerdo chungo, y eso va a dar mucha más ancla al lector, le va a interesar. No dejes pasar oportunidades así, porque si quieres contar las cosas de forma ágil y sencilla, tienes que aprovechar muy bien todo el espacio que estés utilizando.

Te diría más cosillas, pero bueno, no te quiero apabullar con todo de golpe, y de todas formas, muchas de mis sugerencias habrían ido por la misma línea que las que te he hecho: busca ser más expresivo usando los cinco sentidos para describir a pinceladas, dale a Travis un peor rato para que el lector se implique más, y no pongas cosas como "copón", coño, que pega tanto como un japonés diciendo "cómame o demo as zocas". Por cierto, "aguzar la vista" está perfectamente puesto. No te ralles con eso, que está bien.

Algo muy bueno del prólogo es que tienes clara la estructura y sí que es una buena forma de empezar la historia. No sé si después piensas retroceder tres años y mostrar al lector cómo ocurrió todo, o seguiremos en el presente del prólogo con Travis, pero bueno, de entrada, me gusta. Pero NO está terminado. Ni el resto de la novela, seguramente. Tienes que trabajarlo un poco más. Te lo digo porque es verdad, y por tu bien, no para molestarte, ni para desanimarte, al contrario, pero si te molesto, perdóname, porque no es mi intención. Ahora te joderá pensar en reescribir y revisar, porque piensas que tal y como está bien vale, que sólo es una novelita, que tal y que cual, pero esos problemas que tienes ahora para mejorar esta novela, los seguirás teniendo para hacer las siguientes, si no trabajas en ellos. En todo caso, es tu decisión, y espero que decidas lo que decidas, todo te vaya muy bien.

Una cosa más: creo que tienes miedo de aburrir. Como que quieres ir rápido, más rápido de lo que necesita la historia, y pasas por encima de cosas que requieren un pelín más de atención. La escena con los bandidos es un poco confusa, saltas de un punto de vista a otro sin más, eso confunde al lector si lo haces de forma apresurada, y no llegas a transmitir la tensión del momento. Te recomiendo que te explayes sin miedo, y si es necesario, ya pasarás la tijera más adelante, pero en principio, pon todo lo que se te ocurre, así luego tienes para elegir y recortar.


----------



## W.Morgan (24 Abr 2022)

Los 2 primeros parrafos me parecen toh malos, yo los quitaba del todo. Si acaso metería algo más de rollo entre que pasa de largo de ayudar hasta que le alcanzan en el claro, para que no parezca que acampó a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Abr 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Es que encontrar el punto justo es complicado en cualquier arte. A mí tampoco me gustan cuando escriben de forma pretenciosa, me parece de acomplejados. Pero también me disgusta cuando es muy básico, cuando intuyo cómo va a terminar la frase antes de terminar de leerla, o cuando meten topicazos leídos mil veces.
> 
> Si quieres ser más directo, tal vez deberías aligerar texto y descripciones y explicar más el ambiente y menos el paisaje, ciñéndote a lo imprescindible para explicar la acción.
> 
> ...



Pues tienes bastante frescura escribiendo. Deberías probar a escribir algo.

El problema que veo es que yo ya soy bastante escueto escribiendo porque paso de meter descripciones innecesarias ni relleno. En la novela pasan un montón de cosas y se me ha quedado en 60 folios. Si la sintetizo como haces tú se me convierte en un relato de 12 páginas.

Creo que mi problema es el contrario. Me falta más desarrollo, como dice @V. Crawley . El tema es que la novela se ha escrito como un bolsilibro pulp de los que leía cuando era niño. Y esas novelas se escribían así: directas y al grano. Sin florituras. Y no quiero que esa esencia se pierda. Ya habrá tiempo para cosas más tochas.


----------



## padrelopez (24 Abr 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo es por qué empiezas el relato en tercera persona y luego las reflexiones del narrador las escribes en segunda persona.

Ej: la clemencia TE hacia débil

Yo escribiría: la clemencia convertía en débiles a los hombres


No sé, pero me da que ese uso de la segunda persona en la narración violenta al lector, parece muy intrusivo. Debes buscar la complicidad del lector, pero de la manera que lo has escrito parece brusco.


----------



## W.Morgan (24 Abr 2022)

Además el prota debe ser una moza, es lo que vende ahora.


----------



## nelsoncito (25 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, ¿no has pensado hacer un cómic mejor que una novela?


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Abr 2022)

Todo lo que sea impulsar la cultura, es bienvenido.

El OP aspira a convertirse en la avanzadilla cultural de Burbuja.


----------



## Shugo (25 Abr 2022)

Tiene un ritmo muy rápido para ser novela. Me parece más un planteamiento de cómic, cuento o capítulo de serie. En dos párrafos ya sabemos que es un mundo postapocaliptico; árido, hinospito, salvaje. Lo que hace que recurramos a imágenes que ya tenemos grabadas en la mente desde mad Max. Si pausaras más la narración permitiéndole al lector ir armando el escenario sería mejor. Un ejemplo; el protagonista descubre agua, ¿La mira con desconfianza?¿Se abalanza a beber? ¿La tiene que examinar para saber si es potable? Cosas que nos van dando pistas de como es la vida en ese mundo.


----------



## morethanafeeling (25 Abr 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿no has pensado hacer un cómic mejor que una novela?



No sé dibujar comics. Tengo algo de idea, de hecho la portada estoy intentando hacerla yo, pero hacer un comic completo se me va de las manos.


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> No sé dibujar comics. Tengo algo de idea, de hecho la portada estoy intentando hacerla yo, pero hacer un comic completo se me va de las manos.



Pvto, cuanto pides por la obra?


----------



## morethanafeeling (25 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pvto, cuanto pides por la obra?



Podría cederte los derechos por 100.000 euros. Si lo ves demasiado pues 1.500.


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Podría cederte los derechos por 100.000 euros. Si lo ves demasiado pues 1.500.



Vendesela al joribu, ke el espirbeh kreoh ke te la puede makear.


----------



## SineOsc (25 Abr 2022)

A mi me ha gustado, pero es sólo el inicio, habría que ver esa historia en general con zombies.

Odio los putos zombies, no son realistas, un cuerpo no puede sobrevivir si no tiene sus mecanismos funcionando, son irreales, yo meteria aliens o simplemente un escenario postguerra.

Por cierto no se si la tienes acabada, pero puedes pagar a gente para que te escriba y luego tu retocarlo a tu gusto, te ahorras tiempo y te centras en tocar la historia en las cosas que te interesa.


----------



## Nefersen (25 Abr 2022)

_No demasiado probablemente._

Falta una coma.

No demasiado, probablemente .


----------



## morethanafeeling (25 Abr 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> A ver, sí, hay errores, y cosas mejorables. Pero es normal. Te voy a decir unas cuantas cosas, pero no para que metas la novela en un cajón, te las digo con la esperanza de que te sean útiles. Comentas que escribías artículos para fanzines y tal, claro, eso es corto, es fácil, se puede redondear sin ayuda. Pero si te metes en algo que tenga más de unos pocos miles de palabras, y sobre todo pretendes venderlo, la cosa cambia, y tienes que aceptar que los errores son parte del proceso. Se trata de encontrarlos y arreglarlos, no de tirar el proyecto si tiene errores, porque entonces nadie habría publicado nada. Bueno sí, Dalas Review, que tuvo los santísimos cojones de rechazar cualquier corrección de sus novelas, (según él no quería que le cambiaran el estilo) y así están, que da SIDA leerlas.
> 
> No voy a corregirte los fallitos de tildes que faltan o pequeños errores de sintaxis porque eso es lo de menos, cualquiera te lo arregla en un repaso rápido. Prefiero ir al núcleo, que es donde hay que hacer el trabajo antes de preocuparse por las menudencias técnicas.
> 
> ...



Te seré sincero: tienes razón en casi todo lo que dices.

Ahora te pregunto: ¿tiene sentido pagar a un corrector si después no contratas la portada a un profesional?
Y luego, ¿Tiene sentido contratar la portada a un profesional si después no piensas pagar una campaña de publicidad?

Al final si lo quieres hacer todo como corresponde te tienes que gastar más de 500 euros en la novela. En estos gastos y otros muchos.

Ahora te cuento: He tardado tres meses en escribir la novela. Yendo muuuy lento. Escribiendo un día o dos a la semana. Si hubiese sido un encargo la hubiese podido escribir en un mes o menos.

Pregunta: ¿Merece la pena invertir 500 euros en una novelita que has escrito en tres meses? ¿Es la mejor inversión? Para una novela que al final seguramente solo compren mi familia y algunos amigos.

Que a lo mejor luego hago la inversión y es un pelotazo... pero tiene pinta de que no ¿verdad?

Que ojo, defiendo mi producto. No digo que sea malo. Pero no es un proyecto ambicioso al que meterle 500 pavos. A no ser que te sobre el dinero. En mi caso por desgracia no me sobra.

Creo que estas cosas se tienen que hacer a caballo ganador. Cuando tienes una novela brutal que piensas cumple todos los requisitos para convertirse en _best-seller_. Ahí metes toda la carne en el asador. Esto ha sido solo una prueba que me hice a mi mismo para ver si era capaz de empezar algo y acabarlo (tengo un montón de novelas empezadas sin terminar).

Lo de la carne se explica en el tercer capítulo. Pero vamos, básicamente Travis no come carne humana por integridad moral. Además que el tío es un experto superviviente. Sabe pescar, cazar, poner trampas, recolectar hierbas, setas, etc... Un máquina, vamos. Y aunque por temporadas pasa hambre al final siempre se las ingenia para salir adelante sin recurrir al canibalismo.

Lo de no decir su nombre al principio era por poner un halo de misterio al personaje. Quería que de primeras la gente pensara en él como un vagabundo y después sorprender con el enfrentamiento e introducirlo como protagonista dando más detalles de él.

Lo de copón y Trevor tienes razón. Pensaba cambiarlo y al final no le di mucha importancia y lo dejé. Lo cambiaré.


----------



## SineOsc (25 Abr 2022)

Shugo dijo:


> Tiene un ritmo muy rápido para ser novela. Me parece más un planteamiento de cómic, cuento o capítulo de serie. En dos párrafos ya sabemos que es un mundo postapocaliptico; árido, hinospito, salvaje. Lo que hace que recurramos a imágenes que ya tenemos grabadas en la mente desde mad Max. Si pausaras más la narración permitiéndole al lector ir armando el escenario sería mejor. Un ejemplo; el protagonista descubre agua, ¿La mira con desconfianza?¿Se abalanza a beber? ¿La tiene que examinar para saber si es potable? Cosas que nos van dando pistas de como es la vida en ese mundo.



Yo creo que eso es para gustos, a mi eso no me gusta, prefiero que vayan al grano.


----------



## W.Morgan (25 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Ahora te pregunto: ¿tiene sentido pagar a un corrector si después no contratas la portada a un profesional?
> Y luego, ¿Tiene sentido contratar la portada a un profesional si después no piensas pagar una campaña de publicidad?



Tampoco sale tan cara una ilustración:


https://es.fiverr.com/categories/graphics-design/digital-illustration?source=drop_down_filters&ref=illustration_style%3Arealistic_drawing


----------



## Nefersen (25 Abr 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender ni de ser pesado. Ya te comenté en un hilo anterior que podías eliminar palabras para hacer un poco más ágil la lectura sin perder sentido. También empleas palabras demasiado literarias que le quitan naturalidad a la narración: _Emitió, Se introdujo, Aguzó... _
> 
> Un ejemplo sería el siguiente. Pero evidentemente el estilo depende de cada uno, y si a ti te gusta más recargado, pues es tu decisión, tampoco pretendo tener la razón.
> 
> ...



Gran corrección de estilo. Se acelera muchísimo.


----------



## morethanafeeling (25 Abr 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Tampoco sale tan cara una ilustración:
> 
> 
> https://es.fiverr.com/categories/graphics-design/digital-illustration?source=drop_down_filters&ref=illustration_style%3Arealistic_drawing



Ilustraciones guapas hay hasta gratis. Pero si quieres algo de calidad hecho expresamente para tu novela y no una imagen genérica que luego te encuentres repetida en otras obras te va a costar de 100 pavos para arriba.


----------



## Nefersen (25 Abr 2022)

Otra cosa que me llamó la atención desfavorablemente.

_Enormes matorrales y plantas invadían los laterales de la carretera_

Los matorrales son plantas, por lo que resulta reiterativo. Es como decir: Había leones y animales. 
Y "plantas" es una definición tan general que es como no decir nada.

Queda mucho mejor:

_Enormes matorrales invadían los laterales de la carretera_

Suscribo fuertemente la corrección de estilo que te sugiere Talebiano. El texto adquiere una velocidad y ritmo muy superior, y además, va en la dirección minimalista que confiesas desear.


----------



## morethanafeeling (25 Abr 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender ni de ser pesado. Ya te comenté en un hilo anterior que podías eliminar palabras para hacer un poco más ágil la lectura sin perder sentido. También empleas palabras demasiado literarias que le quitan naturalidad a la narración: _Emitió, Se introdujo, Aguzó... _
> 
> Un ejemplo sería el siguiente. Pero evidentemente el estilo depende de cada uno, y si a ti te gusta más recargado, pues es tu decisión, tampoco pretendo tener la razón.
> 
> ...



Algunas correcciones me parecen bien y otras no tanto porque se pierde información.

Hay que ver la manía que le tenéis algunos al "aguzó"  . Es una palabra bastante corriente en literatura. A mi es que me sale automática de haberla leído muchas veces. No hay otra palabra mejor para indicar de forma directa y concisa cuando alguien centra alguno de sus sentidos en algo concreto.

Gracias por tus comentarios.


----------



## Nefersen (25 Abr 2022)

Respecto a los consejos de Crawley, que no dejan de ser ciertos, sólo un apunte: es más difícil encontrar un buen corrector que un buen escritor. Y a veces, los malos correctores dan consejos que son contraproducentes. Yo no creo que ni Homero ni Miguel de Cervantes usase correctores o lectores beta, y no les fue tan mal.


----------



## V. Crawley (25 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Te seré sincero: tienes razón en casi todo lo que dices.
> 
> Ahora te pregunto: ¿tiene sentido pagar a un corrector si después no contratas la portada a un profesional?
> Y luego, ¿Tiene sentido contratar la portada a un profesional si después no piensas pagar una campaña de publicidad?
> ...



Vamos por partes, así no me dejo nada. Me está gustando muchísimo este hilo.

Primero, la mayoría de las cosas que necesitas para corregir una novela de modo que quede bastante apañadita puedes conseguirlas gratis, puedes intercambiar lecturas con otros escritores aficionados, por ejemplo, hay mucha gente desesperada por lectores beta. Y si tu novela es corta, será mucho más fácil que se presten a leerla. Pedir a betas que se lean gratis un tocho de seiscientas páginas a lo mejor es mucho pedir, pero una novelita de bolsillo fluida, ágil y sencilla es pan comido.

Como preguntaste en el mensaje inicial si se leía pro o amateur, pensé que tu intención era abrirte camino con esto, de forma profesional o semi profesional. Si es una prueba, un entretenimiento en el que no quieres gastar demasiado tiempo ni quieres gastar dinero, y sólo esperas un público reducido, de tu entorno, entonces sólo necesitas corrección ortotipográfica, para que no falten o sobren comas y tildes, y que no haya erratas. El texto que has colgado se lee amateur, pero dentro de eso no está mal. Pero si quieres hacer algo serio en un futuro, no publiques esto así con el mismo nombre que quieras usar para novelas futuras. 

Gastes o no gastes, si tienes intención en el futuro de escribir algo más grande y complejo, yo te recomiendo hacer el ejercicio de pulir bien esta pequeña novela, con los recursos que tienes, como ejercicio para poder enfrentarte a algo más complejo con algo más de experiencia. Créeme, escribir una novela de más de 100.000 palabras es una pesadilla, o estás con el culo peladísimo de reescribir y hacer cambios, o te vas a ver metido en un atolladero del que no sabrás salir y acabarás abandonando.

El tema de la novela brutal en la que sí merece la pena invertir: Eso sólo se puede tener cuando se domina el oficio. Puedes tener una buena idea. Puedes incluso tener facilidad para narrar, para dar vida a los personajes. Pero en cuanto empieces a escribir, verás que no sabes cómo resolver escenas complejas, porque no tienes herramientas para ello. No sabrás retratar a un personaje complicado porque no tienes detrás años de tratamiento de personajes. No sabrás cómo estructurarla a poco que tengas más de una trama principal y dos subtramas. Es decir, el oficio se aprende trabajando, mucho, y leyendo aún más. Escribir para que el 90% de lo que hayas escrito no valga para nada, y sólo valga la pena el 10%, y eso con suerte. O sea, es una cosa bastante masoquista que sólo soporta la gente que es realmente friki de esto. Con todo este rollo lo que vengo a decir es que no esperes poder escribir un novelón carne de best-seller si no te has escuernado antes con muchas cosas pequeñas, y no has afilado tus recursos al máximo. No es para joder, en serio, yo soy muy de animar y de desear encontrarme cosas increíbles, me encanta que a la gente le salgan bien sus proyectos creativos, pero hay que ser realistas. Así que si quieres algún día ser capaz de escribir algo que merezca la pena volcarte y gastar pasta en promoción, cúrrate a muerte TODO lo que hagas antes. Todo. Aunque no se lo vayas a enseñar a nadie.

El tema del nombre de Travis. Si quieres darle un misterio, tal y como lo tienes no se consigue. No hay una sensación de revelación al conocer su nombre, porque podría llamarse Peter McMillan y el lector se quedaría igual. No sé qué vida tenía Travis antes de la catástrofe, pero por ejemplo sería interesante que su antigua vida contrastase tanto con la de ahora, o con algo que hace en el prólogo, que al lector sí le impresione enterarse al final del prólogo de quién es el viejo viajero. Se me ocurre que fuera sacerdote, por ejemplo. En otra vida, Travis era un pastor de almas, y ayudaba a sus semejantes. Ahora ignora los gritos de gente en apuros y mata a gente con navajas que lleva ocultas en sus guantes. No sé, por ejemplo. La cosa sería que la revelación de su identidad signifique algo para el lector.

Otra opción, que ya requeriría una reescritura importante, sería empezar con los bandoleros que detectan y siguen a Travis, creyendo que es un desgraciao y que le van a desplumar fácilmente, y luego se encuentran con que el tío es mucho más peligroso de lo que creían.

Oye, si lo publicas, a mí me gustaría comprarlo y leerlo.


----------



## padrelopez (25 Abr 2022)

Y cuando crees que tendrás ese caballo ganador que merezca una inversión de 500 euros?

Te voy a contar mi caso. Yo componía música electrónica en los años 90. Llegué a componer 47 temas, siempre esperando a tener ese "caballo ganador" para apostar por él.

Sabes lo que pasó después de diez años? 
Nada. Precisamente porque nunca me decidí a apostar de verdad por mis creaciones. Me publicaron una canción en un CD promocional y otra salió en una sesión que yo mismo mezcle para Máxima FM, pero eso no deja de ser más que una anécdota.

Pasados los años veo canciones de la misma época y comparando me doy cuenta de que tranquilamente podría haber triunfado en aquel momento pero me faltó confianza para invertir dinero de verdad en mi música.

Si quieres triunfar vete haciéndote a la idea de que tarde o temprano tendrás que gastar dinero en tu proyecto, y bastante más de 500 euros. O eso, o encontrar quien lo gaste por ti. Y no esperes mucho a tu caballo ganador porque si te despistas mucho cuando te des cuenta la carrera habrá terminado.


----------



## morethanafeeling (25 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Respecto a los consejos de Crawley, que no dejan de ser ciertos, sólo un apunte: es más difícil encontrar un buen corrector que un buen escritor. Y a veces, los malos correctores dan consejos que son contraproducentes. Yo no creo que ni Homero ni Miguel de Cervantes usase correctores o lectores beta, y no les fue tan mal.



Exacto. Mucho cuidado a quien acudes porque te puedes quedar sin la pasta y con un montón de correcciones y consejos de dudosa fiabilidad.

No digo que no sea necesario a veces, pero hay mucho negocio con esto.


----------



## V. Crawley (25 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Respecto a los consejos de Crawley, que no dejan de ser ciertos, sólo un apunte: es más difícil encontrar un buen corrector que un buen escritor. Y a veces, los malos correctores dan consejos que son contraproducentes. Yo no creo que ni Homero ni Miguel de Cervantes usase correctores o lectores beta, y no les fue tan mal.



Hombre, siempre hay genios de la ostia que te escriben ellos solitos maravillas, pero eso es la excepción. La norma es que seamos gente normal con ganas de contar historias y que se nos pasen muchas cosas a la hora de escribir. Además ahora hay un público enorme, lee muchísima gente, hay una industria feroz, y está bien tener controlado todo lo que se puede para destacar y dar una garantía de calidad. No sé. Pero sí, lo de los correctores, sobre todo de estilo, o de desarrollo, es importantísimo que estén en la misma onda que tú, que entiendan qué quieres hacer. Si no, te van a liar la cabeza y no te ayudarán en nada. La suerte de tener un agente o un editor que te comprenda es inmensa, y poquísimos la tienen.


----------



## morethanafeeling (25 Abr 2022)

padrelopez dijo:


> Y cuando crees que tendrás ese caballo ganador que merezca una inversión de 500 euros?
> 
> Te voy a contar mi caso. Yo componía música electrónica en los años 90. Llegué a componer 47 temas, siempre esperando a tener ese "caballo ganador" para apostar por él.
> 
> ...



Te entiendo perfectamente. Es complicado ver claro cuando aparece ese "caballo ganador".

Para mi hay una pista clara: haber escrito muchas muchas páginas antes. Y no me encuentro en ese momento ahora. Quizá a nivel de lectura si tenga un buen bagaje pero me falta mecanografiar muchas páginas todavía.

Tengo una libreta donde voy apuntando todas las ideas que tengo. Algunas son para relatos cortos, otras para novela ligera y otras para un tocho de 300 páginas. Quizá el momento sea cuando haya escrito varias novelas cortas y encare ese proyecto de mayor envergadura. 

Es complicado saber. A mi me resulta más sencillo escribir relatos cortos. A lo mejor mi caballo ganador sea cuando haga una recopilación de esos relatos.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (25 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> *PRÓLOGO*
> ​
> El viejo caminante se movía a paso lento pero constante, oteando el horizonte con los ojos entrecerrados, casi ocultos bajo un sombrero de cowboy que le protegía del sol. Cada dos o tres minutos volvía la vista atrás fugazmente. Estaba acostumbrado a vivir en permanente estado de alerta. Nunca sabes quien puede estar siguiéndote o quien puede aparecer de repente a un lado del camino.



Hasta aquí he leído.
La mediocridad y la suelta de todos los tópicos literarios del mal escritor ha sido tan intensa, que no he podido seguir.
Tampoco llevas muy bien la ortografía.

Te recomiendo que leas muchísimo más antes de intentar "autopublicar" (¿?) nada. Desde el cariño y sin acritud.


----------



## morethanafeeling (25 Abr 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> A mi me ha gustado, pero es sólo el inicio, habría que ver esa historia en general con zombies.
> 
> Odio los putos zombies, no son realistas, un cuerpo no puede sobrevivir si no tiene sus mecanismos funcionando, son irreales, yo meteria aliens o simplemente un escenario postguerra.



Jajaja a mi me pasa lo mismo. Odio lo poco verosímil que es el planteamiento clásico de los zombies.

En esta novela creo que le he dado una vuelta de tuerca para darles un planteamiento más realista.

Es lo bueno de crear tu propia obra, que por muy humilde que sea puedes aportar un nuevo punto de vista.


----------



## ElCalvo (25 Abr 2022)

Encuentro alguna inconsistencia. Un tipo precavido y bregado como el prota...¿va y enciende fuego al pernoctar en un territorio que no conoce?


----------



## Sibarita (25 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> No sé dibujar comics. Está escrito en estilo novela pulp de los años 70-80s. Una novela de aventuras sin grandes pretensiones pensada para entretener.



Las palabras copón y mochila me chirrían. Son demasiado contemporáneas para la época en la que se desarrolla lo que escribes. 

No está mal, ánimo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (25 Abr 2022)

Una prosa asquerosamente descriptiva y antiliteraria.

No parece que quieras escribir una novela, sino un guion. Escribe un guion.

Sólo te falta una frase tan cutre como: "John salió a las 5 y llovía". Vamos, la antiliteratura.

Lee más y, sobre todo, lee libros bien escritos, con una prosa elegante.


----------



## JyQ (25 Abr 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender ni de ser pesado. Ya te comenté en un hilo anterior que podías eliminar palabras para hacer un poco más ágil la lectura sin perder sentido. También empleas palabras demasiado literarias que le quitan naturalidad a la narración: _Emitió, Se introdujo, Aguzó... _
> 
> Un ejemplo sería el siguiente. Pero evidentemente el estilo depende de cada uno, y si a ti te gusta más recargado, pues es tu decisión, tampoco pretendo tener la razón.
> 
> ...



Buena corrección.


----------



## ecoñomixta (25 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Como ya expliqué en un hilo anterior he terminado de escribir mi primera novela y estoy planteándome autopublicarla. Quiero colgar aquí el prólogo a fin de obtener opiniones sinceras. Básicamente me interesa saber:
> 
> 1) Si el texto parece profesional o se ve demasiado amateur. No me refiero tanto a que haya errores ortográficos o gramaticales (espero que no), si no más bien errores en el desarrollo de la novela, el ritmo, el interés, la verosimilitud, etc...
> 
> ...



Está muy bien, solo sustituiría la frase que empieza con «de pronto» y finaliza con «al instante». Por lo demás muy bien narrado y con mucho gancho. Enhorabuena


----------



## JyQ (25 Abr 2022)

Prosa ligera y fácil de leer, acción y pasan cosas desde el principio pues el protagonista ya se ha metido en un buen lío, novela ligera para entretenerse, que falta hace y, a mí personalmente, me gusta.
Aunque tu prota ha salido muy airoso de esta no olvides meterlo en problemas de verdad, donde los bandidos ganen y le jodan bien jodido, y necesite ayuda o un buen rato e intentos para salir de esa, ese tipo de cosas merecen la pena, si los personajes no lo pasan mal, el texto pierde mucho interés.
El estilo tiene errores, estaría bien que te lo revisara un profesional.
Pero eso no es importante, se adquiere con el tiempo y la práctica.
Lo importante es una buena historia, una buena trama, mantener al lector intrigado deseando que le desveles porqué sucede esto o aquello o cómo van a salir del lío en el que se han metido los protagonistas, además de un buen misterio o búsqueda vital que el protagonista necesita destripar y que no vas a conocer hasta el final.
En segundo lugar me parece importante no hacer personajes planos sin interés, ni los buenos tan buenos, ni los malos tan malos, y que cada uno tenga su propia personalidad que se note al leer, además de evitar crear a gente guapa y perfecta. Los seres humanos tenemos defectos, pasiones, vicios (y unos más que otros) y no somos en general modelos de pasarela, la cagamos y cometemos errores, nos metemos en líos y tenemos que salir de ellos, algunos que hicieron el mal poco a poco cambian y ayudan, otros que parecían buenos eran unos hijos de puta traidores y mentirosos, etc..., procura siempre meter esos cambios preparando al lector, de forma que parezca verosímil.
Prefiero que me cuenten una historia intrigante a algo con un estilo perfectísimo pero carente de interés y aburrido.
Pero bueno, aquí encontrarás muchas opiniones personales, y esta es la mía.


----------



## HaCHa (25 Abr 2022)

El tío está a media hora de su refugio y se pone a acampar. Claro que sí.

En fin, no vas a largar 200 páginas de eso y lo sabes. 
Porque con esas premisas de partida te habrás aburrido tú mismo de tu propia historia en el capítulo tres.


----------



## areks123 (25 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Te entiendo perfectamente. Es complicado ver claro cuando aparece ese "caballo ganador".
> 
> Para mi hay una pista clara: haber escrito muchas muchas páginas antes. Y no me encuentro en ese momento ahora. Quizá a nivel de lectura si tenga un buen bagaje pero me falta mecanografiar muchas páginas todavía.
> 
> ...



Hombre también están los casos raros de los que triunfan con una primera novela o película, la cosa creo que es sacar al mundo todo, sea mierda o no, y ser constante y productivo. Es cuestión de probabilidad, tu escribe 20 novelas (por decir un número) pero intenta sacarlas todas, muchas veces lo que gusta al publico o lo que triunfa es algo que el autor jamas se hubiera imaginado (esto es muy típico oírlo en entrevistas)


----------



## Punkercin (25 Abr 2022)

Pinta mal. Está esto más trillado que el trigo de un romano.


----------



## JyQ (25 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> El tío está a media hora de su refugio y se pone a acampar. Claro que sí.
> 
> En fin, no vas a largar 200 páginas de eso y lo sabes.
> Porque con esas premisas de partida te habrás aburrido tú mismo de tu propia historia en el capítulo tres.



Eso lo dices porque has creído al protagonista.

¿Y si ha mentido para engañar a los bandidos?

No lo sabes si no sigues leyendo, si después resulta que llega al refugio en media hora, entonces sí, es un error, pero de momento podría ser falso.

Por eso no se puede juzgar sólo con el prólogo, los errores argumentales y de la trama se ven después de leerlo todo.


----------



## HaCHa (25 Abr 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Eso lo dices porque has creído al protagonista.
> ¿Y si ha mentido para engañar a los bandidos?



Entonces los bandidos son tan subnormales que ya no quiero leer más.


----------



## McArrow (25 Abr 2022)

Insisto una vez más: REGISTRALA. Antes de publicar nada, antes de enviar a editoriales, antes de subir a amazon, antes de dársela a lectores beta, antes de pasársela a tu cuñao para que opine REGISTRALA. Puedes hacerlo en safecreative pero siempre es mejor el Registro de la Propiedad Intelectual que según tu CCAA te soplará entre 13 y 15 euros. Pero regístrala ya. No sabes cómo está el patio. Tremendo.


----------



## JyQ (25 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Entonces los bandidos son tan subnormales que ya no quiero leer más.



Eso ya es cuestión de gustos, pero a ti te ha pasado lo mismo que a los bandidos, le has creído y has caído en su trampa..., después lee lo que has dicho sobre ellos, cuidado.
Pero a priori, no era un error que es de lo que hablábamos.
Yo quizás hubiese puesto algo así como "Tengo el refugio a media hora -mintió."


----------



## HaCHa (25 Abr 2022)

"Otear" se entiende que es, ante todo, mirar algo desde un otero, esto es, desde lo alto.
Y como esa hay otras cuatro expresiones de escasa adecuación. Falta dominio de la expresión escrita, para lo que es el nivel de una prosa profesional.


----------



## Rocker (25 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Es una novelita ligera de cien páginas que quiero usar de prueba para ver como funciona el mundo de la autopublicación. La idea es "meter la pata" con esta para aprender y no meterla luego con proyectos más ambiciosos. Creo que la novela está bien (a mi me ha gustado el resultado final más de lo que esperaba), pero sé que no puedo aspirar a grandes cosas con ella. Sinceramente no creo que merezca la pena invertir en correctores e informes. La idea es publicarla como quien publica un fanzine y ver como respira el público. Extraer un feedback.
> 
> Según como sean los resultados me plantearía la siguiente de una forma u otra. Si en el futuro me tiro tres años para escribir un tocho super denso entonces sin lugar a dudas contrataré corrector, informes e ilustrador para ir con garantías. Pero esto es otra cosa. Es un tanteo.
> 
> Muchas gracias por los comentarios.



Pues a mi me ha gustado bastante, me he metido en la historia y me ha tenido entretenido con ganas de más que es de lo que se trata. Si va a ser tu primer novela a modo de prueba y no quieres o no puedes incurrir en gastos es muy lógico que quieras autopublicar, porque además te quedarías con la mayoría de beneficios tú menos la tasa de Amazon que imagino publicarás ahí.

Por otra parte el comentario de @V. Crawley me parece muy acertado y muy útil esa forma de proceder si más adelante quieres meterte a escribir de forma profesional, puedes usar o simplemente servicios de correción o también publicación y distribuicción, sin embargo, ahí ya olvídate de sacar tanto beneficio para ti, tendrías que ser muy bueno para que te compensara ir por editorial en lugar de autopublicar.

Amazon ha dado esa oportunidad perfecta para los autores nóveles y hay que saber sacar tajada de ella, incluso tienes la facilidad que los libros que te quieran comprar en tapa blanda o dura Amazon te los imprime y manda bajo demanda y te descuenta los costes bajo demanda, una forma muy cómoda y bien pensada para reducir costes, si tuvieras los libros en la FNAC o cualquier librería importante de ciudad ya te tocaría desembolsar una buena cantidad a ti si quieres autopublicar o que te acepte la novela una editorial y se lleve gran parte de los beneficios, aunque puede ser que luego esas copias impresas estén de adorno en las librerías mucho tiempo.

Hoy en día con internet a tu alcance además tienes que dedicarle tiempo a hacer una web, o blog, canal de youtube, redes sociales, etc para promocionar el la novela y poner en conocimiento que está a la venta en Amazon, porque no es autopublicar y que se quede perdida entre las 2000 páginas o las que haya en el apartado de libros de Amazon.
Hay muchos canales de youtube explicando el tema de cómo conseguir tener éxito en el lanzamiento de un libro y que aparezca rápido entre los top 100 de alguna categoría o en been los mejor vendidos porque da mucha más visibilidad a posibles lectores que pasen por Amazon en ese momento buscando libros.

No te hablo de todo esto desde la experiencia, básicamente me he estado informando desde hace tiempo de cómo funciona lo de autopublicar porque en unos meses queremos dejar los trabajos y ponernos a viajar y tenemos otros ingresos más estables e ideas para llevar a cabo de forma presencial, pero mi mujer ya está puesta en el tema de escribir su primera novela e igual me animo yo también sólo que no en género de novela, podría ser interesante a modo de prueba, de entretenimiento y quien sabe si una buena forma de ingresos si hay suerte también.

Si ves que el libro tiene cierto éxito también lo puedes sacar después en inglés para llegar a más público, o bien lo traduces tú o si no te sientes con suficiente capacidad contratar los servicios de un traductor literario.

Otra ventaja interesante y que no sabía hasta hace poco y que además es muy común en la mayoría de autores, incluso los conocidos es que puedes publicar bajo pseudónimo, con lo cual si no quieres que te conozcan por cualquier tema, porque publicas sobre algún comprometido o autobiográfico o en un estilo nuevo en el que no eres experto puede venir bien.

Bueno, ya nos contarás qué tal la aventura y avisa cuando esté publicada la novela. Mucha suerte.


----------



## morethanafeeling (25 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Entonces los bandidos son tan subnormales que ya no quiero leer más.



Hombre, pues tú te lo habías creído igual que los bandidos.


----------



## anikii (25 Abr 2022)

Aprovecha para contratar algun freelancer para que te repase el libro. Nunca he usado fiverr pero hay un monton de profesionales dispuestos a hacer DE TODO. Sea revisar tu libro, dibujarte una portada, etc. Es cuestion de buscar y pagar un poquito.

Ejemplo revisor libro español


----------



## V. Crawley (25 Abr 2022)

anikii dijo:


> Aprovecha para contratar algun freelancer para que te repase el libro. Nunca he usado fiverr pero hay un monton de profesionales dispuestos a hacer DE TODO. Sea revisar tu libro, dibujarte una portada, etc. Es cuestion de buscar y pagar un poquito.
> 
> Ejemplo revisor libro español



Lo suyo es escoger a alguien de quien tengas referencias, o que hayas leído cosas revisadas por esa persona, sobre todo si hablamos de revisiones de desarrollo o estilo. O al menos poder probar, que veas si merece la pena pagarle una revisión completa, si sus sugerencias o correcciones te ayudan y si entiende por dónde quieres ir. No quisiera menospreciar al revisor de fiverr, pero bueno, alguien que cobra tan poco no creo que vaya a hacer mucho. Los buenos cobran un dinero, porque revisar es complicado, hace falta saber un montón, y ser capaz de adaptarse a lo que necesite cada escritor.


----------



## jiju (25 Abr 2022)

Luego le echo un ojo más en serio, pero ya en el primer párrafo empiezas haciendo demasiado telling, como cuando explicas que vive en estado permanente de alerta, eso lo tengo que ver con unas cuantas escenas en las que el protagonista vaya muy tenso no en una frase explicativa.


----------



## Catalinius (25 Abr 2022)

Me gusta, ahora estoy intrigada...


----------



## Rocker (25 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Pues me ha gustado tu opinión constructiva. Si más gente piensa lo mismo está claro que no funciona.
> 
> En mi defensa tengo que decir que el texto está escrito a modo de novela pulp de aventuras, buscando una historia ágil con mucho diálogo y huyendo de largas descripciones o sesudas reflexiones y metáforas.
> 
> Antes de empezar a escribir estuve hojeando algunas novelas en Amazon y vi que la mayoría tenían el mismo problema. Aparte de faltas ortográficas y errores gramaticales (esto es un tema aparte), la mayoría eran tremendamente aburridas. Inicios lentísimos con larguísimas descripciones, palabras super rebuscadas metidas con calzador para intentar dar la sensación de nivelazo. No sé, eché en falta algo más directo, algo que no busque la pompa artificial para impresionar. Algo que entretenga desde el principio, simplemente, que es lo que intento ofrecer yo.



Te has fijado si esas novelas de las que hablas de Amazon son libros autopublicados o de editorial? Sería un pecado que fueran de editorial y encontrar errores gramaticales.
Estilo de acuerdo en el estilo también, a veces no me engancha tanto que el libro tenga infinitas páginas con descripciones al detalle y prefiero más aventura rápida de leer. Incluso aún usando lenguaje mucho más literario que el común con el que nos comunicamos no siempre significa que la calidad del libro o la historia estén a la altura, pero eso ya es cuestión de gustos.

A veces he leído libros de marketing o negocios que con tanto storytelling al final se enrollan como una persina pero tampoco te están descubriendo nada que no supieras buscando en blogs o youtube información, y eran superventas. Otros simplemente analizan técnicas llevadas a cabo por empresas y basan todo su libro en análisis y ejemplos, pero tampoco te cuentan nada que no pudieras buscar por ti mismo en unas horas muertas para autoaprender. Hasta con algunos he pensado que yo mismo podría escribir algo mejor.

Sin embargo, con las novelas de ciencia ficción o el género que sea ya es otro historia, cada autor puede tener un estilo peculiar de escribir.

John Grishman que yo recuerde siempre escribe sobre lo mismo, historias policíacas, asesinatos, jueces, se metía mucho en largos juicios, claro él es abogado, a mi me ha cansado un poco la temática, no él que es muy bueno, de hecho tiene muchos libros que han salido como películas y muchos betsellers. Tiene más de 300 millones de libros vendidos, ahí es nada.


----------



## morethanafeeling (25 Abr 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Te has fijado si esas novelas de las que hablas de Amazon son libros autopublicados o de editorial? Sería un pecado que fueran de editorial y encontrar errores gramaticales.



En los libros de editorial no encuentras errores. Como mucho algún error tipográfico. Puede que el libro sea un peñazo pero como mínimo siempre van a estar bien escritos.

Me refiero a libros autopublicados. Hay cada aberración que no veas: faltas ortográficas, frases mal construidas, palabras rebuscadas metidas con calzador que no significan lo que el autor cree que significan, frases que se cortan a mitad por errores de la conversión a ebook y que el autor no se ha coscao... 

El museo de los horrores, vamos.


----------



## Eremita (25 Abr 2022)

Me gusta mucho. Le encuentro un fallo tremendo: un tío tan preparado, después de liquidar a los malos, debería haberse puesto a buscar a la mujer que fingía necesitar ayuda. Y eliminarla o esclavizarla, ya depende lo que quieras extenderte.
Es que eso de ponerse a cenar con ese fleco suelto, queda muy chapucero.


----------



## morethanafeeling (25 Abr 2022)

He vuelto a subir el texto arreglando todo lo que me habéis dicho. La verdad es que mejora bastante. Se ve más profesional.

Voy a revisarme toda la novela de nuevo puliendo ese tipo de errores. 




Eremita dijo:


> Me gusta mucho. Le encuentro un fallo tremendo: un tío tan preparado, después de liquidar a los malos, debería haberse puesto a buscar a la mujer que fingía necesitar ayuda. Y eliminarla o esclavizarla, ya depende lo que quieras extenderte.
> Es que eso de ponerse a cenar con ese fleco suelto, queda muy chapucero.



A él le da igual la mujer. Está viajando continuamente y sabe que no va a volver a verla. 

Gracias por la opinión.


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Abr 2022)

También es bueno no darle todo tan mascadito al lector.

Que siempre haya alguna segunda, que se tenga que esforzar (al menos, un poco)... Esa es la literatura buena.


----------



## Eremita (25 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> ...Nunca sabes quien puede estar siguiéndote o quien puede aparecer de repente a un lado del camino...





morethanafeeling dijo:


> ...Mientras sujetaba encima del fuego una rama cuyo extremo atravesaba una pieza de carne, el cansado viajero llamado Travis Turner no pudo evitar sumirse en sus pensamientos, y rememorar una vez más, como empezó todo aquello hacía ya tres años que a él se le antojaban toda una vida.



Fue justo en ese preciso momento, cuando sintió un disparo y una fuerte quemazón en la espalda. Justo tras caer de lado, practicamente sin vida, aún pudo ver durante un instante, lo que le pareció la mujer que pedía ayuda unas horas antes, sujetando un rifle humeante.

Lo siento, la mujer debe andar cerca, y quien sabe si con mas gente o no, pero ella seguro. Yo no cenaría tranquilamente sabiendo que en mis alrededores hay gente dispuesta a matarme. O me muevo rapido y huyo o me pongo a buscar.


----------



## W.Morgan (25 Abr 2022)

Pues yo creo que el tipo debería llevar una escopeta o un winchester de esos de palanca, y lo del sombrero... lo de western está bien y tal, pero mejor una newsboy, en plan peaky blinder, bueno, si lleva winchester acepto sombrero, con la escopeta la newsboy, el revolver tambien, pero de reserva o una 1911.


----------



## morethanafeeling (25 Abr 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Fue justo en ese preciso momento, cuando sintió un disparo y una fuerte quemazón en la espalda. Justo tras caer de lado, practicamente sin vida, aún pudo ver durante un instante, lo que le pareció la mujer que pedía ayuda unas horas antes, sujetando un rifle humeante.
> 
> Lo siento, la mujer debe andar cerca, y *quien sabe si con mas gente o no*, pero ella seguro. Yo no cenaría tranquilamente sabiendo que en mis alrededores hay gente dispuesta a matarme. O me muevo rapido y huyo o me pongo a buscar.



Un hombre no puede estar enfrentándose a grupos él solo. Está vivo porque evita ese tipo de problemas. Hace frente al peligro cuando no tiene más remedio como en el prólogo de la historia. Es solo un hombre, no Superman.

Si le han atacado dos, es porque solo le han seguido dos. Si luego estos dos pertenecían a un grupo más grande, tiene que pasar un tiempo hasta que decidan buscar a los desaparecidos, empiecen a buscar, encuentren sus cuerpos, decidan si quieren rastrearlo, etc... para entonces Travis ya está en la otra punta del Estado.


----------



## morethanafeeling (25 Abr 2022)

Subes el libro a Amazon dos versiones: en ebook para los que compran en digital y maquetado en PDF para los que lo quieren físico. Cuando lo compran en ebook es fácil porque simplemente se lo descargan y ya lo tienen. Cuando lo compran en físico Amazon lo imprime bajo demanda (si compran un ejemplar imprimen solo un ejemplar) y lo envía. Al vendedor le dan una comisión de cada venta que varía en función del precio del libro y del coste de impresión.


----------



## Nefersen (26 Abr 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Eso lo dices porque has creído al protagonista.
> 
> ¿Y si ha mentido para engañar a los bandidos?



No obstante, ¿no pensarían los bandidos lo mismo que Hacha? "¿Cómo es que estás acampando aquí si dices que tu refugio está a media hora? ¿Pretendes engañarnos?"


----------



## Nefersen (26 Abr 2022)

McArrow dijo:


> Insisto una vez más: REGISTRALA. Antes de publicar nada, antes de enviar a editoriales, antes de subir a amazon, antes de dársela a lectores beta, antes de pasársela a tu cuñao para que opine REGISTRALA. Puedes hacerlo en safecreative pero siempre es mejor el Registro de la Propiedad Intelectual que según tu CCAA te soplará entre 13 y 15 euros. Pero regístrala ya. No sabes cómo está el patio. Tremendo.



Safe creative te sopla 15, pero tiene la misma validez jurídica y vale para el mundo entero, y además te permite ver que obras tienes registradas de manera automática. El Registro cobra 13,50 y sólo vale realmente en España, y si quieres un listado de tus obras registradas, te cobra otros 8 euros sólo por el listado y 15 por cada certificado de estar registrada. Vamos, que como todo lo público, funciona mucho peor, y con una web de mierda y formularios absurdos (por ejemplo, para registrar un guión de cine debes hacerlo como "obra literaria dramática" - es decir, sin distinguirla de una obra de teatro-).


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Abr 2022)

Una pregunta al OP @morethanafeeling :

Aquí todos te leemos, igual que en círculos de lectura y todo eso. Dicho esto: te frustra que en el entorno más cercano haya gente que te de cierto ánimo pero sepas que no se van a leer tu obra ni de broma? Ya sabes, aquí en España el programa de la TV con más share es Sálvame.


----------



## JyQ (26 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No obstante, ¿no pensarían los bandidos lo mismo que Hacha? "¿Cómo es que estás acampando aquí si dices que tu refugio está a media hora? ¿Pretendes engañarnos?"



Pues en ese caso sí que es un error, es cierto.
Bastaría con poner: "Mi refugio está a 6 horas de aquí caminando", y arreglado.
Escribir es así.
Yo lo he hecho y me joden las críticas por ese tipo de errores, que los cometen todos, y si no lee el Quijote, está plagadísimo.
Para eso están los lectores beta.
Ni hacha ni ningún forero sería capaz de escribir un texto de mil palabras sin incongruencias, no se puede, porque vas rápido, lo sé, yo ya llevo 70.000 y es un infierno, y necesitaré lectores profesionales.


----------



## Nefersen (26 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Una pregunta al OP @morethanafeeling :
> 
> Aquí todos te leemos, igual que en círculos de lectura y todo eso. Dicho esto: te frustra que en el entorno más cercano haya gente que te de cierto ánimo pero sepas que no se van a leer tu obra ni de broma? Ya sabes, aquí en España el programa de la TV con más share es Sálvame.



Uno de los problemas de la "modernidad" es que por cada lector hay 100 escritores.


----------



## Nefersen (26 Abr 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Pues en ese caso sí que es un error, es cierto.
> Bastaría con poner: "Mi refugio está a 6 horas de aquí caminando", y arreglado.
> Escribir es así.
> Yo lo he hecho y me joden las críticas por ese tipo de errores, que los cometen todos, y si no lee el Quijote, está plagadísimo.
> ...



Te recomiendo escribir novela con la misma técnica que se emplea en los guiones. Elaboras primero una sinopsis -una descripción breve de la trama-. Luego, una escaleta - se divide la trama en escenas-. Luego, un tratamiento, lo que consiste en ampliar esas escenas con descripciones y apuntes de diálogos. Y cuando ya tienes el tratamiento, vas a la redacción definitiva del guión. De esa manera, los errores "estructurales", como éste que comentamos, saltan más a la vista. Porque el problema de escribir "de corrido" es que los árboles no te dejan ver el bosque. Te concentras tanto en la "belleza" de la forma que te olvidas del contenido.


----------



## JyQ (26 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Te recomiendo escribir novela con la misma técnica que se emplea en los guiones. Elaboras primero una sinopsis -una descripción breve de la trama. Luego, una escaleta --- se divide la trama en escenas-. Luego, un tratamiento, que supone ampliar esas escenas con descripciones y apuntes de diálogos. Y cuando ya tienes el tratamiento, vas a la redacción definitiva del guión. De esa manera, los errores "estructurales", como este que comentamos, salta más a la vista. Porque el problema de escribir "de corrido", es que los árboles no te dejan ver el bosque. Te concentras tanto en la "belleza" de la forma, que te olvidas del contenido.



Esa técnica es demasiado rígida para mí y no me garantiza no poner incongruencias, ya lo intenté.

Hay escritores que la usan y otros que no, hay para todos los gustos, eso sí.

Lo que necesito es práctica y práctica y práctica, he sido demasiado ambicioso, pero acabar sé que acabaré como sea, y después la segunda saldrá mejor.

Los fallos en guiones también existen, tener un esqueleto previo no garantiza que no vayas a meter la pata, esos errores son falta de atención y de análisis y los ven mejor otras personas que no sean tú.


----------



## McArrow (26 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Safe creative te sopla 15, pero tiene la misma validez jurídica y vale para el mundo entero, y además te permite ver que obras tienes registradas de manera automática. El Registro cobra 13,50 y sólo vale realmente en España, y si quieres un listado de tus obras registradas, te cobra otros 8 euros sólo por el listado y 15 por cada certificado de estar registrada. Vamos, que como todo lo público, funciona mucho peor, y con una web de mierda y formularios absurdos (por ejemplo, para registrar un guión de cine debes hacerlo como "obra literaria dramática" - es decir, sin distinguirla de una obra de teatro-).



Cierto, lo público funciona con el culo no, con lo siguiente que ya ni se qué será. Pero tengo un par de autores que han tenido problemas con safecreative. Aunque puede ser que hayan rellenado mal el formulario o marcado la casilla que no era... Todo tiene su jodienda, shur. Pero lo importante es que quede registrado.


----------



## megamax (26 Abr 2022)

Enormes matorrales y *plantas (mejor zarzas) *invadían los laterales de la carretera, obligando al viajero a caminar la mayor parte del tiempo sobre el asfalto. Por algunas grietas del pavimento afloraban todo tipo de *plantas (hierbas, hierbajos, malas hierbas)*

usas la palabra "plantas" dos veces seguidas cambia la primera por "zarzas" o la segunda por "malas hierbas" y quedará mejor,


----------



## morethanafeeling (26 Abr 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Pues en ese caso sí que es un error, es cierto.
> Bastaría con poner: "Mi refugio está a 6 horas de aquí caminando", y arreglado.
> Escribir es así.
> Yo lo he hecho y me joden las críticas por ese tipo de errores, que los cometen todos, y si no lee el Quijote, está plagadísimo.
> ...



Si le dice 6 horas corre el riesgo de que no quieran ir y se lo carguen allí mismo. Si desconfían y encima el sitio está a tomar por culo es más fácil que pasen del asunto. Se trata de ponerles el caramelo en la boca. Al final el prota lo único que quiere es ganar unos segundos. Si lo piensas bien, el simple hecho de que nunca lo hayan visto por allí y que vaya cargado con un mochilón ya debería hacerles dar por sentado que esa persona está de paso.

De todas formas, eso que llamáis incongruencias se puede encontrar en cualquier obra, por muy trabajada que esté y por mucha gente que la haya revisado. Hay un canal de YouTube que se llama "Agujeros de guión" que se dedica a buscar errores e incongruencias en películas. Cosas que no tienen sentido. Y encuentra un montón en cada una. Películas que han costado millones de dólares y en las que han participado miles de personas. Por tanto es imposible de evitar, si el lector piensa demasiado, que encuentre cosas que no le cuadren.

Yo mismo muchas veces leyendo novelas de autores profesionales veo algunas de estas incongruencias. ¿Y como lo hago para que no me chafe la experiencia? Pienso que me falta información. Pienso que hay algo que el autor no ha contado que justificaría que ese error no es tal error. Es una forma del subconsciente de rellenar esos huecos. A no ser que sea algo escandaloso, claro. Entonces te saca de la lectura completamente.


----------



## JyQ (26 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Si le dice 6 horas corre el riesgo de que no quieran ir y se lo carguen allí mismo. Si desconfían y encima el sitio está a tomar por culo es más fácil que pasen del asunto. Se trata de ponerles el caramelo en la boca. Al final el prota lo único que quiere es ganar unos segundos. Si lo piensas bien, el simple hecho de que nunca lo hayan visto por allí y que vaya cargado con un mochilón ya debería hacerles dar por sentado que esa persona está de paso.
> 
> De todas formas, eso que llamáis incongruencias se puede encontrar en cualquier obra, por muy trabajada que esté y por mucha gente que la haya revisado. Hay un canal de YouTube que se llama "Agujeros de guión" que se dedica a buscar errores e incongruencias en películas. Cosas que no tienen sentido. Y encuentra un montón en cada una. Películas que han costado millones de dólares y en las que han participado miles de personas. Por tanto es imposible de evitar, si el lector piensa demasiado, que encuentre cosas que no le cuadren.
> 
> Yo mismo muchas veces leyendo novelas de autores profesionales veo algunas de estas incongruencias. ¿Y como lo hago para que no me chafe la experiencia? Pienso que me falta información. Pienso que hay algo que el autor no ha contado que justificaría que ese error no es tal error. Es una forma del subconsciente de rellenar esos huecos. A no ser que sea algo escandaloso, claro. Entonces te saca de la lectura completamente.



Y eso es una locura cuando escribes.
Porque te empiezan a llegar a la mente los "y si" y acabas con la idea de pegarle fuego y desear no haber empezado.
Es imposible tener siempre respuesta para todo, pues a todo siempre le podremos poner una pega.
A TODO.


----------



## morethanafeeling (26 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Una pregunta al OP @morethanafeeling :
> 
> Aquí todos te leemos, igual que en círculos de lectura y todo eso. Dicho esto: te frustra que en el entorno más cercano haya gente que te de cierto ánimo pero sepas que no se van a leer tu obra ni de broma? Ya sabes, aquí en España el programa de la TV con más share es Sálvame.



A mi entorno no les digo que estoy escribiendo nada. Y dudo que me diesen ningún tipo de ánimo, más bien al contrario. A lo mejor se lo diría cuando ya esté publicada y se que la comprarían por compromiso. Dudo que la leyeran.

Eso si, tengo un par de buenos amigos que si saben que escribo. Creo que ellos si la comprarían y les haría ilusión leerla. Pero son la excepción.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (26 Abr 2022)

Aunque esta bien escrito no es algo que no haya leído o visto antes, muy en la línea de The walking Dead. Obviamente no se nada más de tu novela que lo que has puesto y respuestas a comentarios como para hacerme una idea general pero igual estaría bien que añadieses algún elemento extra que la diferencie.


----------



## V. Crawley (26 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> A mi entorno no les digo que estoy escribiendo nada. *Y dudo que me diesen ningún tipo de ánimo, más bien al contrario.* A lo mejor se lo diría cuando ya esté publicada y se que la comprarían por compromiso. Dudo que la leyeran.



Eso pasa mucho. Sé de una escritora que cuando aún no vendía, su familia (sobre todo su hermano) le decía que por qué escribía, que pa qué, que mejor trabajar en algo remunerado. Cuando empezó a vender, y a irle bien, le salió la oportunidad de dar talleres de escritura, pero más por amor al arte que por lo que iba a cobrar, y entonces el hermano le dijo "¿Por qué gastas el tiempo en eso, si podrías usar ese tiempo para escribir?".

Moraleja. Muchísima gente, la inmensa mayoría, sólo valora el trabajo que da dinero, o sea, sólo valora el dinero. Y si te dedicas a algo creativo, ni te cuento.


----------



## V. Crawley (26 Abr 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Y eso es una locura cuando escribes.
> Porque te empiezan a llegar a la mente los "y si" y acabas con la idea de pegarle fuego y desear no haber empezado.
> Es imposible tener siempre respuesta para todo, pues a todo siempre le podremos poner una pega.
> A TODO.



Sí, pero es verdad que decir que tu refugio está a media hora y a la vez acampar ahí, pues no tiene sentido y es lógico que chirríe. Una cosa es no dejarse llevar por la inseguridad, y otra que la línea principal de acción tenga una inverosimilitud llamativa. Así que yo sí le daría una vuelta a esos diálogos, buscaría otra forma de que Travis engañe a los bandidos y les haga bajar la guardia. El tema es que puedes salirte con la tuya (en lo que respecta a no dar ciertas explicaciones y esperar que el lector no se ponga picajoso) alguna vez, durante la historia, pero si el lector se encuentra varias veces con cosas que no tienen sentido, que están en primer plano de la narración, y que nunca recibe la respuesta a esas dudas, acabará por pensar que el escritor es un chapucillas y un perezoso, o que subestima la inteligencia del lector.

Otra cosa es buscar pegas chorra para detalles de fondo, irrelevantes, pero lo que está en primer plano, por regla general, tiene que estar claro y ser coherente. Para esto las rondas de betas son muy útiles. Pon que tienes 10 betas, y 7 de ellos te dicen "aquí me pareció raro que los ladrones se creyeran que Travis acampó porque sí a media hora de su refugio", pues ahí lo tienes. No les cuela, hay que cambiarlo.


----------



## individualina (26 Abr 2022)

El relato es atractivo y parece que engancha...

Sin entrar en detalles lo único que veo que podrías corregir o revisar creo que son temillas de puntuación o estructura. Pero ten en cuenta que yo soy un poco tiquismiquis y la manera de escribir de cada uno es muy personal...

He visto alguna coma que no pondría; algún párrafo en el que uniría algunas frases para no tener demasiadas frases cortas (por ritmo) o que separaría con un punto y aparte para separar acciones o 'momentos', cosillas así. 
Yo le daría una revisión más en ese aspecto. 
Lo he leído en voz alta imaginándome la escena como una peli y es lo único que veo que podrías afinar algo más.
Dale!


----------



## Nefersen (27 Abr 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Esa técnica es demasiado rígida para mí y no me garantiza no poner incongruencias, ya lo intenté.
> 
> Hay escritores que la usan y otros que no, hay para todos los gustos, eso sí.
> 
> ...



Sin duda, dos ojos ven más que uno. Pero eso no quita que no sea lo mismo revisar los errores estructurales en cinco folios de una escaleta, que hacerlo en una redacción de 200 folios. Te pierdes en los detalles y eres incapaz de ver el conjunto. De ahí la la utilidad de ese método.

Conozco gente incluso que escribe de corrido porque le resulta más cómodo y luego hace una escaleta posteriormente para repasar la estructura, pues es en un instrumento más adecuado para apreciarla. A partir de los fallos que detecta, corrige el texto.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Abr 2022)

McArrow dijo:


> Cierto, lo público funciona con el culo no, con lo siguiente que ya ni se qué será. Pero tengo un par de autores que han tenido problemas con safecreative. Aunque puede ser que hayan rellenado mal el formulario o marcado la casilla que no era... Todo tiene su jodienda, shur. Pero lo importante es que quede registrado.



¿Problemas de qué tipo? ¿Técnicos o jurídicos? Quiero decir... problemas para acceder y registrar su obra, o problemas de derechos violados y acreditar la autoría?

Yo te digo, incluso la asociación DAMA, que protege los derechos de los guionistas, recomienda que uses Safecreative. Yo nunca he oído a nadie quejarse. 

En los guiones es donde más se dan los plagios, pues rulan mucho y, al no estar publicados, es muy fácil plagiar y que nadie se de cuenta porque nadie ha leído el guión original. Con una novela publicada, eso es mucho más difícil.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> De todas formas, eso que llamáis incongruencias se puede encontrar en cualquier obra, por muy trabajada que esté y por mucha gente que la haya revisado. Hay un canal de YouTube que se llama "Agujeros de guión" que se dedica a buscar errores e incongruencias en películas. Cosas que no tienen sentido. Y encuentra un montón en cada una. Películas que han costado millones de dólares y en las que han participado miles de personas. Por tanto es imposible de evitar, si el lector piensa demasiado, que encuentre cosas que no le cuadren.




Existirá ese canal de utube porque el 90% de las películas actuales se basan en guiones de mierda llenos de incongruencias. -El dinero se va en todo menos en reescrituras de guión- (Por ejemplo, una peli llamada Nightwatcher que no hay por donde cogerla y, sin embargo, alguna gente la pone como una gran peli.)

La diferencia entre un buen o un mal guión (o una buena o mala novela) es que una funciona como un reloj, sin lagunas ni errores narrativos, y la otra está llena de incongruencias y Deus Ex Machina. Te reto a que me encuentres una sola incongruencia en El Padrino o en Un Tranvía Llamado Deseo o en cualquier obra maestra de la edad de oro del cine.

Respecto al fallo que te han señalado, que Travis acampe y luego pretenda "engañar" a los otros dos con la excusa de un refugio a cinco minutos, es bastante obvio que no funciona salvo que los bandidos sean subnormales -¿es eso lo que pretendes dar a entender?-. Un clarísimo Deus Ex Machina: apostar por una solución inverosímil con tal de que eso ayude al objetivo de la trama. Si das por válidos fallos tan evidentes... ¿para qué pides opiniones críticas?


----------



## Nefersen (27 Abr 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Y eso es una locura cuando escribes.
> Porque te empiezan a llegar a la mente los "y si" y acabas con la idea de pegarle fuego y desear no haber empezado.
> Es imposible tener siempre respuesta para todo, pues a todo siempre le podremos poner una pega.
> A TODO.



Hay una máxima clásica que dice: *Todo lo que ocurre debe ser siempre inesperado e inevitable. *

Es decir, todo lo que ocurre debe sorprender al lector, pero al mismo tiempo, una vez ha ocurrido, debe plantearse como la solución más creíble por ser inevitable -no podía haber otra solución mejor porque, de haberla, hábilmente la has bloqueado anteriormente-. Si el lector encuentra un "y si" con una solución más creíble o inevitable que la tuya, es que no eres un buen narrador, pues el lector te supera.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Abr 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Eso pasa mucho. Sé de una escritora que cuando aún no vendía, su familia (sobre todo su hermano) le decía que por qué escribía, que pa qué, que mejor trabajar en algo remunerado. Cuando empezó a vender, y a irle bien, le salió la oportunidad de dar talleres de escritura, pero más por amor al arte que por lo que iba a cobrar, y entonces el hermano le dijo "¿Por qué gastas el tiempo en eso, si podrías usar ese tiempo para escribir?".
> 
> Moraleja. Muchísima gente, la inmensa mayoría, sólo valora el trabajo que da dinero, o sea, sólo valora el dinero. Y si te dedicas a algo creativo, ni te cuento.



J.K. Rowling se pasó años de editorial en editorial intentando venderles su Harry Potter y en todas partes le decían lo mismo: "¿Qué niño se va a leer un libro de más de 50 páginas y que no tenga dibujos? Mejor dedíquese a otra cosa".


----------



## V. Crawley (27 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> J.K. Rowling se pasó años de editorial en editorial intentando venderles su Harry Potter y en todas partes le decían lo mismo: "¿Qué niño se va a leer un libro de más de 50 páginas y que no tenga dibujos? Mejor dedíquese a otra cosa".



Creo que eso son historietas de marketing, como lo de que era pobre y no tenía calefacción (en Edimburgo), y que por eso escribía en cafeterías. Ella misma contó, cuando ya estaba la saga a tope, que le hicieron exagerar porque el público británico adora las historias de pobre a forrado, pero que no era pobre ni le faltaba la calefacción en casa, sólo se cogió una paguita para poder dejar temporalmente su trabajo de profesora y centrarse en el libro. Rowling consiguió un agente literario antes de publicar su primer libro, eso quiere decir que la novela era vendible. Y el libro se ajustaba bien al mercado de literatura middle-grade al que estaba enfocado. Sufrir una serie de rechazos antes de que alguien te quiera publicar el manuscrito es lo normal, por otra parte. Lo que sí es rarísimo es hacerse millonario escribiendo novelas para niños. Pero el libro no era ni más complejo de lo que suelen ser esos libros, ni es tan difícil de leer, te lo lees en un par de horas, como las novelitas de los Cinco o los Siete, o de PAKTO, o del pequeño vampiro. Además, ese libro se publicó en los 90, aún había otro nivel incluso en la literatura infantil. Vamos, que no me creo que le dijeran eso que comentas, me suena a invento para agrandar la leyenda.


----------



## McArrow (27 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Problemas de qué tipo? ¿Técnicos o jurídicos? Quiero decir... problemas para acceder y registrar su obra, o problemas de derechos violados y acreditar la autoría?



En los casos de mi gente (2) han sido problemas para acreditar la autoría o, más bien, para hacer valer ese derecho sin gastarte un pastizal ingente el pleitear por ejemplo en Colombia. Al final lo han dejado pasar, y ya digo, lo mismo no estaba bien hecho el registro.

El problema es que ahora mismo el plagio es demasiado fácil y goloso, te cuesta tres pesetas hacerte con un material vendible, cambiar la portada y arreando. Si hasta Amazon hará como dos años sacó un comunicado eximiéndose de la responsabilidad.


----------



## JyQ (27 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hay una máxima clásica que dice: *Todo lo que ocurre debe ser siempre inesperado e inevitable. *
> 
> Es decir, todo lo que ocurre debe sorprender al lector, pero al mismo tiempo, una vez ha ocurrido, debe plantearse como la solución más creíble por ser inevitable -no podía haber otra solución mejor porque, de haberla, hábilmente la has bloqueado anteriormente-. Si el lector encuentra un "y si" con una solución más creíble o inevitable que la tuya, es que no eres un buen narrador, pues el lector te supera.



Cada vez más motivado para que le den por culo a lo que llevo escrito jajajaj


----------



## anikii (27 Abr 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Lo suyo es escoger a alguien de quien tengas referencias, o que hayas leído cosas revisadas por esa persona, sobre todo si hablamos de revisiones de desarrollo o estilo. O al menos poder probar, que veas si merece la pena pagarle una revisión completa, si sus sugerencias o correcciones te ayudan y si entiende por dónde quieres ir. No quisiera menospreciar al revisor de fiverr, pero bueno, alguien que cobra tan poco no creo que vaya a hacer mucho. Los buenos cobran un dinero, porque revisar es complicado, hace falta saber un montón, y ser capaz de adaptarse a lo que necesite cada escritor.



Mas que darle el contacto directo de alguien, queria comentarle al OP que en fiverr puedes contratar a autonomos para que te hagan de todo. Ya despues viene que lo hagan mejor o no, pero al ser autopublicado, el primer que hace y que lo está haciendo para ver que tal, porque no provar de darle una vuelta contratando algun servicio extra, aunque a precio menor? jaja


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> A mi entorno no les digo que estoy escribiendo nada. Y dudo que me diesen ningún tipo de ánimo, más bien al contrario. A lo mejor se lo diría cuando ya esté publicada y se que la comprarían por compromiso. Dudo que la leyeran.
> 
> Eso si, tengo un par de buenos amigos que si saben que escribo. Creo que ellos si la comprarían y les haría ilusión leerla. Pero son la excepción.



La familia, y más cuando hay creatividad por medio (yo no la tengo), es lo más destructivo que te puedas imaginar.


----------



## pabloiseguro (27 Abr 2022)

El inicio es excesivamente rápido, el lector no entra en la trama, también haces un mal uso de los gerundios. Ese inicio tiene que ser bastante más lento hasta que pase la primera cosa (acción). Le puedes meter reflexiones del personaje, recuerdos, descripciones sobre el calor o lo cansado que está, etc. El incidente de los bandidos está bien, entras en la trama, pero el final no está bien narrado (no se entiende muy bien eso de las cuchillas). Tienes que narrar las cosas de forma tal que hasta el lector más vago y que esté leyendo por encima sea capaz de pillar lo que sucede o al menos de reconstruirlo en su mente a su manera a partir de lo que tú le das.


----------



## kaluza5 (27 Abr 2022)

Me ha gustado el prólogo. Está bien escrito, entretiene y te deja con ganas de más.

Voy a poner algún "pero" para que sea una crítica más constructiva. Esta escena tiene muchísimas variantes repetidas en multitud de libros y películas, por lo que es fácil adivinar lo que va a suceder. Sin embargo, tiene mérito volver a contar algo ya visto otras veces y que el lector mantenga la atención.


----------



## Nefersen (28 Abr 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Creo que eso son historietas de marketing, como lo de que era pobre y no tenía calefacción (en Edimburgo), y que por eso escribía en cafeterías. Ella misma contó, cuando ya estaba la saga a tope, que le hicieron exagerar porque el público británico adora las historias de pobre a forrado, pero que no era pobre ni le faltaba la calefacción en casa, sólo se cogió una paguita para poder dejar temporalmente su trabajo de profesora y centrarse en el libro. Rowling consiguió un agente literario antes de publicar su primer libro, eso quiere decir que la novela era vendible. Y el libro se ajustaba bien al mercado de literatura middle-grade al que estaba enfocado. Sufrir una serie de rechazos antes de que alguien te quiera publicar el manuscrito es lo normal, por otra parte. Lo que sí es rarísimo es hacerse millonario escribiendo novelas para niños. Pero el libro no era ni más complejo de lo que suelen ser esos libros, ni es tan difícil de leer, te lo lees en un par de horas, como las novelitas de los Cinco o los Siete, o de PAKTO, o del pequeño vampiro. Además, ese libro se publicó en los 90, aún había otro nivel incluso en la literatura infantil. Vamos, que no me creo que le dijeran eso que comentas, me suena a invento para agrandar la leyenda.



A pesar de tener agente, el libro fue rechazado por 12 editoriales. Eso es un hecho. Así que tan "vendible" no parecía. Se terminó publicando en una pequeña editorial con 1000 ejemplares, lo que para UK es nada, una publicación para amigos.

La novela tiene 300 páginas, que es como tres veces la duración de un libro de los cinco o los siete. Me parece que la comparación no es adecuada. Los libros clásicos para Niños, como Alicia o El Principito o la serie de Guillermo, no llegaban a las 100 páginas y SIEMPRE tenían dibujitos. Lo de Harry Potter se sale de todas las normas clásicas del género en cuanto a formato. Pero si encima consideramos que sale en la época de los videojuegos y la cultura audiovisual, donde lo más cerca que está un niño de la literatura es un SMS, el fenómeno de éxito de un libraco así -y toda la serie-es muy llamativo.


----------



## Nefersen (28 Abr 2022)

McArrow dijo:


> En los casos de mi gente (2) han sido problemas para acreditar la autoría o, más bien, para hacer valer ese derecho sin gastarte un pastizal ingente el pleitear por ejemplo en Colombia. Al final lo han dejado pasar, y ya digo, lo mismo no estaba bien hecho el registro.
> 
> El problema es que ahora mismo el plagio es demasiado fácil y goloso, te cuesta tres pesetas hacerte con un material vendible, cambiar la portada y arreando. Si hasta Amazon hará como dos años sacó un comunicado eximiéndose de la responsabilidad.



Bueno, es que en todas partes el registro no implica una defensa automática. Si te plagian, no te queda otra que recurrir a la justicia. El registro sólo sirve para demostrarle al juez la autoría anterior. Por lo que me cuentas, el problema no lo tenían con Safe Creative, sino con el coste legal de pleitear. 

Safe Creative es un registro válido para todos los países firmantes del acuerdo de Berna y que vienen en su página. Por el contrario, el Registro de la Propiedad Intelectual del Ministerio no vale sino para España. Si te plagian en otro país, pueden considerar que no vale. 

En EEUU, que en todo son prácticos, te envías el manuscrito a ti mismo en un sobre sellado por correos y no lo abres. Si te plagian, basta con ir al juez con el sobre y se abre en su presencia, y la fecha del envío sirve de confirmación de la creación. 

Como dices, plagiar es relativamente fácil. Si robas las ideas y las tramas y modificas la redacción, es muy complicado y carísimo demostrar el plagio. Ahora bien, si lo que hacen es un corta pega de tu texto, es muy fácil denunciar. El problema es lo caro que sale y si merece la pena. Porque claro, si quien te plagia es un estudio de Hollywood y le puedes sacar un pastizal, pues vale la pena. Pero si quien te roba el libro es un gitanillo colombiano para vender copias en la calle -lo que es muy frecuente en Sudamérica- pues no te vale la pena porque es un insolvente y no te va a pagar ni al abogado. 

Recuerdo un entrevista de Mario Vargas Llosa que contaba que en su país, Perú, sus libros estaban vendidos en copias piratas en la calle, en fotocopias, antes de estar en las librerías. Las robaban de las primeras pruebas de impresión.


----------



## Nefersen (28 Abr 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Cada vez más motivado para que le den por culo a lo que llevo escrito jajajaj



No se puede hacer una tortilla sin romper los huevos.


----------



## Nefersen (28 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> La familia, y más cuando hay creatividad por medio (yo no la tengo), es lo más destructivo que te puedas imaginar.



Supongo que conoceréis este caso: 

_*La conjura de los necios*_ es una novela de John Kennedy Toole. Envió el original de la novela a varias editoriales; todas la rechazaron. Poco tiempo después, incapaz de asumir su fracaso, el autor decidió quitarse la vida.

*Su madre,* al encontrar el manuscrito años después, lo llevó a distintas editoriales. Volvieron a rechazarla en numerosas ocasiones. Empeñada en su publicación, ya que pensaba que la novela tenía una calidad notable, se puso en contacto con el escritor Walker Percy para que la leyera y consiguiera su publicación. Percy cuenta en el prólogo que, al principio, receló de leerla. Pero, tras mucho insistir, aceptó hacerlo y quedó maravillado: no le parecía posible que la novela fuera tan buena.

La novela recibió el premio Pulitzer, convirtiéndose en un best-seller internacional.


----------



## V. Crawley (28 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> A pesar de tener agente, el libro fue rechazado por 12 editoriales. Eso es un hecho. Así que tan "vendible" no parecía. Se terminó publicando en una pequeña editorial con 1000 ejemplares, lo que para UK es nada, una publicación para amigos.
> 
> La novela tiene 300 páginas, que es como tres veces la duración de un libro de los cinco o los siete. Me parece que la comparación no es adecuada. Los libros clásicos para Niños, como Alicia o El Principito o la serie de Guillermo, no llegaban a las 100 páginas y SIEMPRE tenían dibujitos. Lo de Harry Potter se sale de todas las normas clásicas del género en cuanto a formato. Pero si encima consideramos que sale en la época de los videojuegos y la cultura audiovisual, donde lo más cerca que está un niño de la literatura es un SMS, el fenómeno de éxito de un libraco así -y toda la serie-es muy llamativo.



Que te rechacen el libro en 12 editoriales no significa nada, es normal. Lo interesante ahí es que ella había conseguido un agente antes de haber publicado nada, eso sí es inusual e indica que sí era vendible la novela, y de hecho se vendió. Con setenta y pico mil palabras, es una novela de middle-grade muy apañada, para críos de 11 o 12 años que habían leído ya en el colegio bastantes cosas, no hablamos de literatura para niños de 6 años, que sí son muy cortitas y con dibujitos. En serio, eso de que le tiraban el libro porque no tenía 50 páginas ni dibujitos es una tontería de marketing. Sí que es más larga que las novelas de los Cinco (45.000 versus 75.000, aprox), lo acabo de comprobar, pero no requiere mucho más esfuerzo leerla, Piedra Filosofal y Cámara Secreta son libros que se leen muy fácilmente y en poco tiempo. No son para preescolar, ni para primero de primaria, son para preadolescentes, que no quieren dibujitos y pueden (o podían) leer 75.000 palabras sin problemas. A esa edad yo leía La isla del tesoro, La historia interminable, El conde de Montecristo, y los libros de Harry Potter no me habrían parecido nada del otro mundo ni demasiado difíciles, en absoluto.

¿Tú te has leído la primera de Harry Potter? Porque yo sí, varias veces, la saga entera, los primeros los leí incluso antes del boom del cuarto libro, porque a mis hermanos les mandaron leerse la primera y la segunda en el colegio. Las leí para ayudarles y no me llamaron la atención en absoluto en cuanto a extensión ni complejidad. No se sale de lo normal más que en una cosa: en vez de ser la típica serie para niños en la que puedes leer los libros sin un orden concreto, aquí había una línea argumental que hilaba todos los libros, y el estilo y la complejidad se fueron adaptando entrega a entrega para crecer con sus lectores originales. Empezó siendo middle-grade, y acabó siendo juvenil. Eso es lo más atractivo y curioso de esa serie. Lo demás es marketing.

Que la primera tirada sea pequeña es normal también, sobre todo si es tu primer libro, no te conoce ni san Pedro y para más inri es un libro para niños. De hecho la primera tirada creo que fue de 500 ejemplares. Su propio agente le dijo que no dejase su trabajo, porque de escribir novelas para críos no se vive, en general. Sí, fue una proeza conseguir todo lo que consiguió esa mujer, pero eso de "No te la queremos porque no tiene 50 páginas y dibujitos" es inverosímil porque no intentó publicarla para niños de 6 años. Y que te hagan una tirada de 500 para empezar está muy bien, y entra dentro de lo normal, siendo el primer libro para niños de alguien totalmente desconocido. En serio, he leído un montón de mitos sobre el libro, pero este es divertido porque no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, el libro se publicó como muchos otros libros para niños de esa edad, sin pena ni gloria en principio, no hubo nada especial en su publicación, pero en fin, cada uno sabrá. Si prefieres pensar que el agente de Rowling era retrasado mental y no sabía a qué público estaba destinado el libro, e intentó que se lo publicasen para niños de 6 años, pues adelante, aunque me gustaría saber de dónde sacaste esa anécdota, si nos puedes poner aquí el enlace para ver su fiabilidad. Puede que algunas editoriales lo encontrasen un poco largo, pero no era impublicable en el mercado de la época, que es lo que has querido dar a entender. Yo apostaría a que uno de los motivos de rechazo más posibles es que iba de un internado. Y que en muchas editoriales no pasaron de leer la sinopsis, por eso no verían lo bueno que es de leer. En fin. Para cualquier escritor el rechazo es el pan de cada día. Te pueden rechazar el libro por mil motivos, y eso no quiere decir nada. Si el libro lo merece, antes o después alguien lo querrá.

Para quien sienta interés, un enlace con información sobre publicación de libros para niños: How to Write Middle Grade Fiction — Mary Kole Editorial | Book Editor | Editing Services Editing Services | Developmental Editing

Ahí vemos que middle grade fantasy puede llegar a 85.000 palabras.


----------



## morethanafeeling (28 Abr 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Cada vez más motivado para que le den por culo a lo que llevo escrito jajajaj



Ya somos dos.


----------



## V. Crawley (28 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Ya somos dos.



No hagáis caso de esas normas tan rígidas, lo único importante es que lo que cuentas atrape al lector. No todo tiene que ser ni inevitable ni nada de eso, muchas veces lo interesante está en las decisiones que toman los personajes, que pueden tomar distintos caminos pero eligen uno. Y lo más importante son los personajes. De ellos la gente no se olvida, si les cogen cariño. De los detalles de la historia te olvidas más fácilmente pero del personaje te acuerdas más.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Abr 2022)

Si lo que quieres es vender, tienes que hacer un libro poco sesudo, con un leguage simple para tontos, y que permita fantasear al personal con una vida que nunca alcanzaran. Esto es mas sencillo si el libro es para mujeres.


----------



## morethanafeeling (28 Abr 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> No hagáis caso de esas normas tan rígidas, lo único importante es que lo que cuentas atrape al lector. No todo tiene que ser ni inevitable ni nada de eso, muchas veces lo interesante está en las decisiones que toman los personajes, que pueden tomar distintos caminos pero eligen uno. Y lo más importante son los personajes. De ellos la gente no se olvida, si les cogen cariño. De los detalles de la historia te olvidas más fácilmente pero del personaje te acuerdas más.



No es por eso. La verdad es que estoy muy contento con las valoraciones recibidas en el hilo que en general han sido bastante positivas. Por ese lado he ganado en confianza y creo que voy por el buen camino. Lo malo se puede corregir, pero lo importante es que hay gente que le gusta e incluso le engancha. Y eso es algo a valorar muy positivamente.

El problema es que me había fijado una meta pequeña a fin de poder terminar algo por primera vez. Y en ese aspecto lo he conseguido pero no me ha generado la satisfacción que esperaba. Siento como si hubiese tomado un atajo. Es como si corres una maratón y la gente te felicita porque has quedado doceavo entre cien participantes, y tú lo que piensas es: ¿qué hubiese pasado si en lugar de entrenar una hora al día hubiera entrenado cuatro?

Al final incluso una novelita ligera requiere mucha atención y trabajo de corrección. Entonces te quedas  si escribir una novelita me lleva tres meses de escritura más tres meses de corrección para llegar a un resultado que me sabe a poco, ¿no sería mejor invertir ese tiempo en una obra más compleja y elaborada al término de la cuál pueda decir "lo he dado todo"?

Si te pones de meta escribir un nuevo "El señor de los anillos" probablemente no lo consigas, pero al menos te quedarás en una novela de fantasía heroica aceptable. Si de entrada te pones de meta escribir una novelita para pasar el rato, probablemente te quedes en... en algo. Dejémoslo ahí.

En estas reflexiones me hallo.


----------



## Nefersen (29 Abr 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Que te rechacen el libro en 12 editoriales no significa nada, es normal. Lo interesante ahí es que ella había conseguido un agente antes de haber publicado nada, eso sí es inusual e indica que sí era vendible la novela, y de hecho se vendió. Con setenta y pico mil palabras, es una novela de middle-grade muy apañada, para críos de 11 o 12 años que habían leído ya en el colegio bastantes cosas, no hablamos de literatura para niños de 6 años, que sí son muy cortitas y con dibujitos. En serio, eso de que le tiraban el libro porque no tenía 50 páginas ni dibujitos es una tontería de marketing. Sí que es más larga que las novelas de los Cinco (45.000 versus 75.000, aprox), lo acabo de comprobar, pero no requiere mucho más esfuerzo leerla, Piedra Filosofal y Cámara Secreta son libros que se leen muy fácilmente y en poco tiempo. No son para preescolar, ni para primero de primaria, son para preadolescentes, que no quieren dibujitos y pueden (o podían) leer 75.000 palabras sin problemas. A esa edad yo leía La isla del tesoro, La historia interminable, El conde de Montecristo, y los libros de Harry Potter no me habrían parecido nada del otro mundo ni demasiado difíciles, en absoluto.
> 
> ¿Tú te has leído la primera de Harry Potter? Porque yo sí, varias veces, la saga entera, los primeros los leí incluso antes del boom del cuarto libro, porque a mis hermanos les mandaron leerse la primera y la segunda en el colegio. Las leí para ayudarles y no me llamaron la atención en absoluto en cuanto a extensión ni complejidad. No se sale de lo normal más que en una cosa: en vez de ser la típica serie para niños en la que puedes leer los libros sin un orden concreto, aquí había una línea argumental que hilaba todos los libros, y el estilo y la complejidad se fueron adaptando entrega a entrega para crecer con sus lectores originales. Empezó siendo middle-grade, y acabó siendo juvenil. Eso es lo más atractivo y curioso de esa serie. Lo demás es marketing.
> 
> ...



La anécdota me la contaron y no recuerdo quien, pero por lo que cuentas, debe ser apócrifa. También me contaron que ella vivía en un coche en la calle y es mentira.

La primera edición del libro fueron 1000 según Wikipedia: " En junio de 1997, Bloomsbury publicó _La piedra filosofal_ con mil copias impresas, quinientas de las cuales fueron distribuidas en bibliotecas."

A ti te parecerá normal que los niños devoren libros de 75,000 palabras. A mí, que lo hagan incluso adultos en esta época de consumo rápido que vivimos.


----------



## Nefersen (29 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Al final incluso una novelita ligera requiere mucha atención y trabajo de corrección. Entonces te quedas  si escribir una novelita me lleva tres meses de escritura más tres meses de corrección para llegar a un resultado que me sabe a poco, ¿no sería mejor invertir ese tiempo en una obra más compleja y elaborada al término de la cuál pueda decir "lo he dado todo"?
> 
> Si te pones de meta escribir un nuevo "El señor de los anillos" probablemente no lo consigas, pero al menos te quedarás en una novela de fantasía heroica aceptable. Si de entrada te pones de meta escribir una novelita para pasar el rato, probablemente te quedes en... en algo. Dejémoslo ahí.
> 
> En estas reflexiones me hallo.



Las novelas de Amelie Nothomb no superan la 60.000 palabras, 50 folios A4, y es Gran Premio de Novela de la Academia Francesa. 

Con esto quiero decir que escribir una "gran novela" no necesariamente implica escribir una novela grande.


----------



## morethanafeeling (29 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Las novelas de Amelie Nothomb no superan la 60.000 palabras, 50 folios A4, y es Gran Premio de Novela de la Academia Francesa.
> 
> Con esto quiero decir que escribir una "gran novela" no necesariamente implica escribir una novela grande.



Cuando hablo de novela ligera no me estoy refiriendo únicamente a la extensión, sino a una obra escrita prácticamente a vuelapluma, sin subtramas y con gramática simple. Lo que antiguamente (ahora menos) se conocía en España como bolsilibros o novelas de a duro y en el mercado anglosajón como literatura pulp. Si bien estas novelas acostumbraban a ser cortas (no siempre) reunían también otras muchas características.

Es evidente que la calidad de una obra no se mide por su extensión, ya que una novela corta puede tener más calidad y/o más trabajo detrás que otra de mayor tamaño. De hecho, muchas obras maestras de la literatura universal tienen poca extensión.


----------



## Nefersen (29 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Cuando hablo de novela ligera no me estoy refiriendo únicamente a la extensión, sino a una obra escrita prácticamente a vuelapluma, sin subtramas y con gramática simple. Lo que antiguamente (ahora menos) se conocía en España como bolsilibros o novelas de a duro y en el mercado anglosajón como literatura pulp. Si bien estas novelas acostumbraban a ser cortas (no siempre) reunían también otras muchas características.
> 
> Es evidente que la calidad de una obra no se mide por su extensión, ya que una novela corta puede tener más calidad y/o más trabajo detrás que otra de mayor tamaño. De hecho, muchas obras maestras de la literatura universal tienen poca extensión.



Yo creo que era un buena idea la que planteabas al principio. Escribir novelas ligeritas para entrenarte. No hay nada mejor para aprender un oficio que practicarlo. Ninguno de todos los tratados sesudos que te leas -por buenos que fueran- te van a enseñar tanto como escribirte una novelita ligera de ésas, y experimentar el feed-back de los lectores. Y además, cuanto más escribas más fácil te resultará.


----------



## machote hispano (29 Abr 2022)

Bueno, he leído la introducción. 

Obviando el pequeño fusilamiento, guiño u homenaje a la entrada de "El libro de Eli" yo esto lo veo algo más que prometedor. 
Creo que @morethanafeeling tendrá que invitar a @V. Crawley y @Nefersen (y otros) a dar una vuelta en el yate que se comprará en un futuro muy próximo. Es de bien nacidos ser agradecido, y V. Crawley ha hecho mucho trabajo de asesoramiento. 

La temática post-apocalíptica es muy de este foro, incluso hay un par de relatos bien ejecutados, que merecen ser leídos. Para una parte del vulgo las historias de personas más jorobadas que ellos mismos pueden ser gratificantes, un rollo psicológico de empatía negativa, supongo. 

Que sea un relato para afilar el ingenio y aplicar lo aprendido en un proyecto mayor es apropiado, y si suena la flauta, y yo creo que sí, y se consigue fortuna y gloria, pues mejor. 
Manuel Loureiro y su trilogía de "Apocalipsis Z" y Dmitry Glukhovsky y su trilogía de "Metro", empezaron publicando el primer libro online, Loureiro lo planteaba incluso como una especie de diario con añadidos periódicos, y Glukhovsky hasta consiguió sacar tres videojuegos basados en su obra, y además otros autores enlazaron con su historia, pero en otras ciudades.
Y si la memoria no me falla creo que "Guerra Mundial Z" empezó de manera similar. Década de 2010, el calendario Maya, el fin del mundo en 2012..., en fin, muchos lo intentaron y estos tres lo consiguieron. 

Ahora nadan en billetes de 500 y hacen carreras de yates con @calopez.

A pesar de ver al OP de buen ánimo, no me resisto a poner una cita de un perro bulldog con puro:



> *El éxito no es definitivo, el fracaso no es fatídico. Lo que cuenta es el valor para continuar.*



Que la historia de J. K. Toole nos recuerde a todos que _el que resiste (a las malas criticas) gana,_ incluso después de muerto. Ignatius nos lo recuerda:



> Sin duda, todas estas pseudopedantes críticas no hacen más que alimentar mi ego y darme diversos puntos de vista para describir a esos mongoloides y toscos que hacen elocuencia de su inteligencia. Llegué a la conclusión de que son todos unos cerdos y nunca van a comprender mi delicada psique.








Edit. ¡Vaya! No me había apercibido que en el foro tenemos nuestro Ignatius de carne y hueso, el estilo es similar... Mejor no nombrarlo.


----------



## spica (29 Abr 2022)

A mi no me gustan las novelas con tanto dialogo, pero es algo personal.
Y si, me recuerda a las de Estefania.

Creo que con la mitad del dialogo que pones va que chuta, seguro que lo que no dicen los personajes tendrias que complementarlo con narracion.


----------



## morethanafeeling (29 Abr 2022)

spica dijo:


> A mi no me gustan las novelas con tanto dialogo, pero es algo personal.
> Y si, me recuerda a las de Estefania.
> 
> Creo que con la mitad del dialogo que pones va que chuta, seguro que lo que no dicen los personajes tendrias que complementarlo con narracion.



También depende de lo que requiera el texto. Por ejemplo, en el primer capítulo que es mucho más largo que este prólogo no hay ni una sola línea de diálogo. Pero si, entiendo que con este fragmento mucha gente piense que parece más una obra de teatro o el guión de un cómic que una novela "seria". He de reconocer que prefiero mostrar la acción con diálogos antes que con narración ya que me parece más ágil y menos tedioso.


----------



## morethanafeeling (29 Abr 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Bueno, he leído la introducción.
> 
> Obviando el pequeño fusilamiento, guiño u homenaje a la entrada de "El libro de Eli" yo esto lo veo algo más que prometedor.
> Creo que @morethanafeeling tendrá que invitar a @V. Crawley y @Nefersen (y otros) a dar una vuelta en el yate que se comprará en un futuro muy próximo. Es de bien nacidos ser agradecido, y V. Crawley ha hecho mucho trabajo de asesoramiento.
> ...



Muy buen comentario. Gracias.

En mi defensa diré que no he leído "El libro de Eli". Pero vamos, que si no me ha influido esa obra habrá sido cualquier otra. A todos nos influyen nuestras lecturas, aunque haya autores que se crean absolutamente originales.


----------



## machote hispano (29 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Muy buen comentario. Gracias.
> 
> En mi defensa diré que no he leído "El libro de Eli". Pero vamos, que si no me ha influido esa obra habrá sido cualquier otra. A todos nos influyen nuestras lecturas, aunque haya autores que se crean absolutamente originales.



La peli de un tipo que lleva un libro, con Denzel Washington como prota, además de Gary Oldman. Muy recomendable a mi parecer. 

Ejem, ¿me invitará al yate?


----------



## morethanafeeling (29 Abr 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> La peli de un tipo que lleva un libro, con Denzel Washington como prota, además de Gary Oldman. Muy recomendable a mi parecer.
> 
> Ejem, ¿me invitará al yate?



Si, tú cómprame 500 ejemplares de la novela para repartir entre tus amigos y así estaré más cerca de conseguir el yate y de poder invitarte.


----------



## Kevinjesus (29 Abr 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> No es por eso. La verdad es que estoy muy contento con las valoraciones recibidas en el hilo que en general han sido bastante positivas. Por ese lado he ganado en confianza y creo que voy por el buen camino. Lo malo se puede corregir, pero lo importante es que hay gente que le gusta e incluso le engancha. Y eso es algo a valorar muy positivamente.
> 
> El problema es que me había fijado una meta pequeña a fin de poder terminar algo por primera vez. Y en ese aspecto lo he conseguido pero no me ha generado la satisfacción que esperaba. Siento como si hubiese tomado un atajo. Es como si corres una maratón y la gente te felicita porque has quedado doceavo entre cien participantes, y tú lo que piensas es: ¿qué hubiese pasado si en lugar de entrenar una hora al día hubiera entrenado cuatro?
> 
> ...



Yo soy incapaz de escribir una novela, ni siquiera un "relato medio" de, digamos, 30 páginas A4. Me da una pereza horrible. Sin embargo, escribir relatos de 8-10 hojas, o microrrelatos, no me resulta un esfuerzo, es más, me entretiene mucho, sobre todo los microrrelatos. 
Y de siempre he preferido leer relatos a novelas. Un buen relato es (puede ser) más trepidante, menos farragoso, mucho más memorable, hacerme pensar y dejarme con ganas de más. Eso no me pasa con una novela. Pero supongo que es una cuestión de (im)paciencia. 
No imagino el trabajazo que debe de ser una novela, hilar todas las tramas y subtramas, desarrollar los personajes y relacionarlos entre sí, describir escenarios...ufff.


----------



## morethanafeeling (29 Abr 2022)

Kevinjesus dijo:


> Yo soy incapaz de escribir una novela, ni siquiera un "relato medio" de, digamos, 30 páginas A4. Me da una pereza horrible. Sin embargo, escribir relatos de 8-10 hojas, o microrrelatos, no me resulta un esfuerzo, es más, me entretiene mucho, sobre todo los microrrelatos.
> Y de siempre he preferido leer relatos a novelas. Un buen relato es (puede ser) más trepidante, menos farragoso, mucho más memorable, hacerme pensar y dejarme con ganas de más. Eso no me pasa con una novela. Pero supongo que es una cuestión de (im)paciencia.
> No imagino el trabajazo que debe de ser una novela, hilar todas las tramas y subtramas, desarrollar los personajes y relacionarlos entre sí, describir escenarios...ufff.



A mi también se me da mejor escribir relatos que novelas. Supongo que es normal. Algo más corto siempre es más accesible. El problema del relato, hablando como lector, es que normalmente te sabe a poco. Si te engancha, cuando más lo estás disfrutando se termina. Como escritor, a veces al usar una buena idea para un relato sientes que estás desperdiciando una idea que te hubiera dado para un proyecto mayor. A no ser que la idea sea algo muy escueto que solo de para un relato.

Mi truco para escribir novela, si se le puede llamar truco, es afrontar cada capítulo de la novela como si fuera un relato. Con su inicio, nudo y desenlace. Eso ayuda a verlo como un proyecto menor que no impone tanto. "Solo" hay que procurar que luego esos "relatos" estén hilados por una trama mayor.

Algo muy importante es hacer una escaleta antes de empezar detallando lo que vas a contar en cada capítulo. Es imprescindible para no perderse o quedarse estancado. Tener siempre claro cuál va a ser el siguiente paso. Eso no quita que por el camino puedas improvisar alguna escena, pero teniendo claro cuál va a ser el rumbo de la historia. Empezar a escribir sin escaleta, pensando en que la historia ya irá fluyendo es un suicidio. Por lo menos para mi es imposible.


----------

